# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot: Η νέα λύση της Vodafone για Internet παντού, χωρίς μηνιαίο πάγιο και δεσμεύσεις

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η Vodafone καινοτομεί και φέρνει το Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot, μέσα από το οποίο οι καταναλωτές μπορούν πλέον να απολαμβάνουν  γρήγορο WiFi, όπου και εάν βρίσκονται, χωρίς να δεσμεύονται με μηνιαίo πάγιο ή την ανάγκη μίας σταθερής γραμμής Internet. 

Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι η SIM κάρτα Giga WiFi on the spot, που διατίθεται δωρεάν, με την οποία ο καταναλωτής μπορεί να ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο Internet Giga Boost που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες του, όποτε έχει ανάγκη για Internet. 

Tα Giga Boost πακέτα Internet διατίθενται σε προνομιακή τιμή και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα παρέχεται έκπτωση 50%.

• Giga Boost 10GB για 30 μέρες από 9,90 ευρώ τώρα μόνο με 4,95 ευρώ 
• Giga Boost 40GB για 30 μέρες από 19,90 ευρώ τώρα μόνο με 9,95 ευρώ 

Και για μία ακόμα πιο Giga εμπειρία Internet, ο συνδρομητής μπορεί να προμηθευτεί τη 4G MiFi συσκευή της Vodafone, ώστε να μπορεί να διαμοιράζεται τα GB του και να έχει WiFi παντού μαζί του, καθώς το μικρό μέγεθός της συσκευής, την καθιστά εύκολη στη μεταφορά.

Η MiFi συσκευή Vodafone R218h 4G Hotspot, προσφέρει 4G mobile internet παντού σε έως 10 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα, με αυτονομία 6 ωρών. 

Tο Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot διατίθεται μέσω του eshop και του δικτύου καταστημάτων της Vodafone.

Tο Vodafone Giga Network μεταμορφώνει την εμπειρία των καταναλωτών σε Giga με το Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot που αποτελεί την ιδανική λύση για όσους χρειάζονται γρήγορο Internet κατά την περίοδο των διακοπών, όπου και αν βρίσκονται, χωρίς δεσμεύσεις.



Τι είναι το Giga WiFi on the spot;	
Με το Giga WiFi on the spot έχεις Μobile Ιnternet όπου και αν βρίσκεσαι, χωρίς μηνιαίο πάγιο και δεσμεύσεις. Χωρίς σταθερή γραμμή, έχεις WiFi παντού μαζί σου: στο σπίτι, στη ταράτσα, στην παραλία, στο εξοχικό. Απλά ενεργοποίησε το Giga Boost πακέτo Ιnternet που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σου, όποτε εσύ το χρειάζεσαι και απόλαυσε Μobile Ιnternet on the go.Τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι;	
Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι η SIM κάρτα Giga WiFi on the spot, για να ενεργοποιείς το Giga Boost πακέτο που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σου, όποτε εσύ θέλεις. Για να απογειώσεις ακόμα περισσότερο την εμπειρία σου και να μοιράζεσαι τα GB σου με έως και 10 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα (laptop, tablet, κινητό, παιχνιδομηχανές), μπορείς να αποκτήσεις και τη συσκευή ΜiFi.Τι πακέτα internet μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω;	
Τα διαθέσιμα Giga Boost πακέτα internet για το Giga WiFi on the spot είναι 10GB για 30 ημέρες & 40GB για 30 ημέρες, με χρέωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό σου.Πως μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω πακέτα Ιnternet;	
Μπορείς να ενεργοποιείς Giga Boost πακέτα όποτε εσύ θέλεις, μέσα από τη σελίδα www.vodafone.gr/myvmb. Για να μπορέσει η σελίδα να σε αναγνωρίσει αυτόματα και να δεις τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα Internet, θα πρέπει να την επισκεφθείς από συσκευή που είναι συνδεδεμένη στη Vodafone Mobile Broadband σύνδεση σου.

TIP: Σε περίπτωση που η σελίδα δεν σε αναγνωρίσει αυτόματα, βεβαιώσου ότι:
Είσαι συνδεδεμένος στη Vodafone Mobile Broadband σύνδεση σου και όχι στο WiFi του σπιτιού σου ή στο 4G δίκτυο του κινητού σου.
​Η διεύθυνση στην address bar του browser σου ξεκινάει από http και όχι https. Αν ο browser σε κάνει αυτόματη ανακατεύθυνση σε https, δοκίμασε να επισκεφθείς τη σελίδα από διαφορετικό browser (συνίσταται Microsoft Edge, Mozilla Firefox, Safari).Τι θα μου κοστίσει;	
Με το Giga WiFi on the spot έχεις τον απόλυτο έλεγχο του τι πληρώνεις, χωρίς δέσμευση σε μηνιαίο πάγιο. Κάθε μήνα θα εκδίδεται ηλεκτρονικός λογαριασμός με βάση τα πακέτα Giga Boost που έχεις ενεργοποιήσει. Σε περίπτωση που κάποιον μήνα δεν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει κανένα Giga Boost πακέτο, ο ηλεκτρονικός λογαριασμός που θα εκδοθεί θα είναι μηδενικός. Θα λαμβάνεις κάθε μήνα τον λογαριασμό σου με sms στο κινητό σου τηλέφωνο ή στο email που θα δηλώσεις κατά την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας.

*Αναλυτικός Τιμοκατάλογος*

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δηλαδή
μετά το fiber που δεν είναι fiber
έχουμε το wifi που δεν είναι wifi

ΥΓ
Για αυτοκίνητα καλό ακούγεται

----------


## Black3539

> Δηλαδή
> μετά το fiber που δεν είναι fiber
> έχουμε το wifi που δεν είναι wifi
> 
> ΥΓ
> Για αυτοκίνητα καλό ακούγεται


Είναι Wi-Fi αν το βάλεις σε Mi-Fi  :ROFL: 
Giga Mi-Fi on the spot θα έπρεπε να λέγεται :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jap

To πρόγραμμα καλό είναι και ιδανικό για διακοπές το καλοκαίρι αλλά και για backup αν χαλάσει η κυρίως σύνδεση. (Edit: και για αυτοκίνητα όπως αναφέρθηκε, trackers/συναγερμούς που συνδέονται μέσω internet κ.λπ.) Έχει αναφερθεί στο νήμα με τις SIM που δεν χρειάζονται ανανέωση και παίζει μερικές μέρες τώρα.

Το κακό είναι ότι το δίνει αυτή η εταιρεία μπάχαλο που λέγεται vodafone. Όπως έχει αναφερθεί έχουν υπάρξει κάποιες παλινωδίες στα καταστήματα από ανενημέρωτους πωλητές. Το πιο σημαντικό είναι το μπέρδεμα σχετικά με το mifi, το οποίο δίνουν στη μισή τιμή (20 ευρώ αντί για 40, μέχρι αύριο, τελευταίο faq εδώ) σε όσους έχουν και σταθερή σύνδεση vodafone, αλλά η διαδικασία και η αναποτελεσματικότητά τους είναι τέτοια που είναι λαχείο αν θα το πάρει κάποιος. 

Προσωπικά στάθηκα τυχερός, κατάφερα να συνεννοηθώ στο δεύτερο κατάστημα που επισκέφτηκα και ενεργοποιήθηκε αμέσως. Mifi έχω δικό μου και δεν έχω και άλλη σχέση με τη vodafone. Η σελίδα για αγορά πακέτων αυτές τις μέρες μία παίζει μία δεν παίζει, λίγο υπομονή και κατανόηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά μπορείς να ζητήσεις ενεργοποίηση πακέτων και στην υποστήριξη. 

Για το wifi που δεν είναι wifi μη σχολιάσω, στη σημειολογία τα πάμε καλά, έχουμε απεριόριστα που δεν είναι απεριόριστα, 'δωρεάν' λεπτά κ.λπ. σε πληρωτικά πακέτα (αντί να λένε ότι συμπεριλαμβάνονται ή δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς), γενικά ξεχνάμε ό,τι ξέραμε.

----------


## thespecialist

Φαντάζομαι μπορουμε να προμηθευτουμε μόνο την Σιμ δωρεάν και να την βάλουμε σε σμαρτφον και να κάνουμε χοτσποτ σωστά;
Η διαδικασία απόκτησης ειναι οπως όταν παιρνουμα καρτοκινητο; Ρωτάω διότι από την στιγμή που ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν υπάρχει παγιο, άρα δεν θα χρειάζεται διαδικασία συμβολαίου που συνεπάγεται σε ΑΦΜ.

----------


## tsigarid

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πακέτο! Για εποχικό κατάστημα που θέλει ίντερνετ αλλά δεν έχει τηλέφωνο, ότι πρέπει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πακέτο! Για εποχικό κατάστημα που θέλει ίντερνετ αλλά δεν έχει τηλέφωνο, ότι πρέπει.


Τίποτα σαν το καλώδιο.
POS δεν έχει το κατάστημα?

Cosmote κατ' εξοχήν.

----------


## fadasma

> To πρόγραμμα καλό είναι και ιδανικό για διακοπές το καλοκαίρι αλλά και για backup αν χαλάσει η κυρίως σύνδεση. (Edit: και για αυτοκίνητα όπως αναφέρθηκε, trackers/συναγερμούς που συνδέονται μέσω internet κ.λπ.) Έχει αναφερθεί στο νήμα με τις SIM που δεν χρειάζονται ανανέωση και παίζει μερικές μέρες τώρα.


Αυτό θα είχε νόημα αν αγόραζες τα data και τα ξοδευες όταν τα χρειαζόσουν. Αλλά εδώ φαίνεται να λήγουν σε 30 μέρες.

----------


## tsigarid

> Τίποτα σαν το καλώδιο.
> POS δεν έχει το κατάστημα?
> 
> Cosmote κατ' εξοχήν.


Φυσικά και έχει, αλλά τι το θες το καλώδιο; Πιστεύεις ότι η ταχύτητα του δικτύου (για τις απαιτήσεις του POS) δεν θα αρκεί; Μηδενικά δεδομένα στέλνει σε κάθε συναλλαγή.

----------


## jap

> Αυτό θα είχε νόημα αν αγόραζες τα data και τα ξοδευες όταν τα χρειαζόσουν. Αλλά εδώ φαίνεται να λήγουν σε 30 μέρες.


Μα τα αγοράζεις όταν τα χρειάζεσαι. Κι αν χρειάζεσαι 2-3 μήνες συνεχώς, μεταφέρονται από τον ένα μήνα στον επόμενο αν αγοράσεις το επόμενο πακέτο πριν λήξει το προηγούμενο. Αν χρειάζεσαι συνεχώς υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις. 




> Φαντάζομαι μπορουμε να προμηθευτουμε μόνο την Σιμ δωρεάν και να την βάλουμε σε σμαρτφον και να κάνουμε χοτσποτ σωστά;
> Η διαδικασία απόκτησης ειναι οπως όταν παιρνουμα καρτοκινητο; Ρωτάω διότι από την στιγμή που ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν υπάρχει παγιο, άρα δεν θα χρειάζεται διαδικασία συμβολαίου που συνεπάγεται σε ΑΦΜ.


Σωστά στο πρώτο. Για το δεύτερο χρειάζεται διαδικασία συμβολαίου κι ας είναι με μηδενικό πάγιο, αφού είναι πρόγραμμα post pay, δηλαδή πρώτα καταναλώνεις και μετά πληρώνεις, λογικό κατ' εμέ. Δηλαδή ταυτότητα και ΔΕΚΟ. Εμένα είχαν το ΑΦΜ μου από παλιά, σίγουρα χρειάζεται, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς απλά να τους το πεις ή αν θέλουν κάποιο χαρτί. Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## IneL

Γνωρίζει κανεις εαν η συσκευή MiFi μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με άλλες καρτες sim ή είναι ρυθμισμένη/κλειδωμένη για λειτουργιά μόνο με κάρτες Vodafone;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Φυσικά και έχει, αλλά τι το θες το καλώδιο; Πιστεύεις ότι η ταχύτητα του δικτύου (για τις απαιτήσεις του POS) δεν θα αρκεί; Μηδενικά δεδομένα στέλνει σε κάθε συναλλαγή.


Ανησυχώ για το σήμα και αν είσαι επαγγελματίας και οι εισπράξεις σου και η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών είναι must, θα έδινα τα παραπάνω για landline αρκεί να μην είμαι στου διαόλου την μάνα.
Θα πάρεις και το voda πρόσθετα νάσαι όσο το δυνατόν σίγουρος ότι θα δουλεύει το pos

----------


## thespecialist

> Για το δεύτερο χρειάζεται διαδικασία συμβολαίου κι ας είναι με μηδενικό πάγιο, αφού είναι πρόγραμμα post pay, δηλαδή πρώτα καταναλώνεις και μετά πληρώνεις, λογικό κατ' εμέ. Δηλαδή ταυτότητα και ΔΕΚΟ. Εμένα είχαν το ΑΦΜ μου από παλιά, σίγουρα χρειάζεται, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς απλά να τους το πεις ή αν θέλουν κάποιο χαρτί. Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Το φοβάμαι διότι μου θυμίζει το παλιο προγραμμα χωρίς παγιο που εάν περνουσαν 6 μήνες χωρίς κίνηση χρέωναν πεναλτυ 50 ευρώ.

----------


## almounia

1. Πόση δέσμευση έχει (12 ή 24 μήνες)
2. Χρειάζεται ανανέωση (σαν τα καρτοκινητά) κάθε 2 μήνες;
3. Οι προνομιακές τιμές (π.χ. €9.95 για 40GB) για πόσο θα ισχύουν; Κλειδώνεις αυτές τις τιμές αν κάνεις συμβόλαιο σήμερα για όλη τη διάρκεια του συμβολαίου σου;

----------


## thespecialist

Ημερήσιο κόφτη στα 3gb έχει;

----------


## jap

1. 12 (αλλά τι σημασία έχει αφού δεν έχει χρέωση)
2. Όχι, καμία
3. Άγνωστο. Αν διπλασιαστούν και δεν σε συμφέρει το παρατάς

To mifi λογικά παίζει με τη μία αν βάλεις SIM της cosmote (ίδιο APN = internet). Αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγής APN, έχω αντίστοιχο πολωνέζικης εταιρείας. Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, ας επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος που το έχει πάρει.  Σε ένα router που έβαλα την κάρτα ό,τι κάρτα βάζεις αναγνωρίζει αυτόματα τι είναι και βάζει τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις, ίσως το συγκεκριμένο mifi να το κάνει κι αυτό γιατί είναι καινούργιο.

----------


## thespecialist

Κάποιος να απαντήσει στο εαν

Α) υπαρχει ημερήσιος κόφτης 3gb
B) υπάρχει πεναλτι 50€ στο 6μηνο χωρίς χρηση

----------


## jap

Πώς σου μπήκαν τέτοιες ιδέες; Γιατί να ισχύει τέτοιο πράγμα; 

Α) Το μόνο που αναφέρει είναι στο roaming:



> Τα δωρεάν ΜΒ του προγράμματος και τα Giga Boost πακέτα μπορούν να καταναλωθούν σε κατάσταση roaming. Για χρήση σε κατάσταση roaming σε Ευρωπαϊκή
> Ένωση, Ισλανδία, Λιχτενστάιν και Νορβηγία, ισχύει Πολιτική Ορθής Χρήσης 5GB για το πακέτο Giga Boost 10GB και Πολιτική Ορθής Χρήσης 10GB για το πακέτο
> Giga Boost 40GB. Για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, ο συνδρομητής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει όλα τα διαθέσιμα MBs, εφόσον είναι ενεργοποιημένη η υπηρεσία Vodafone Surf Away.


και δεν θα ήταν λογικό γιατί μπορείς μέσα στον ίδιο μήνα να αγοράσεις και να καταναλώσεις στο καπάκι περισσότερα του ενός πακέτου.

Β) Δεν αναφέρει τίποτα τέτοιο ούτε στο συμβόλαιο ούτε στον τιμοκατάλογο.

----------


## D_J_V

Είναι μια χαρά 
Το πήρα για το εξοχικό και έχει τρομερό σήμα λήψης και εμβέλεια σε σπίτι 50τμ
Αν έχετε Vodafone 4G και πιάνει στην περιοχή δυνατό σήμα καλά, το προτείνω ασυζητητί
Προσοχή όμως αν κάνετε βαρειά χρήση Youtube και Netflix σε 2-3 ημέρες θα αδειάσει
Hint: Οταν συνδεθείτε πάνω του με οποιαδήποτε συσκευή επιλέξτε το WiFi σαν σύνδεση ογκοχρέωσης/χαμηλής κατανάλωσης data

----------


## TearDrop

Μια χαρά χρησιμοποιείται και για POS αρκεί αυτό να έχει σύνδεση WiFi και όχι τηλεφωνική ή με καλώδιο δικτύου.

Παίρνεις 2 και με 20€ και 80GB τη βγάζεις άνετα για νορμαλ χρήση.

----------


## stregas

> Κάποιος να απαντήσει στο εαν
> 
> Α) υπαρχει ημερήσιος κόφτης 3gb
> B) υπάρχει πεναλτι 50€ στο 6μηνο χωρίς χρηση


Το πρόγραμμα έχει διάρκεια 12 μηνών, χωρίς χρονική δέσμευση συμβολαίου.
To πρόγραμμα έχει μηδενικό πάγιο και ο συνδρομητής μπορεί να αποσυνδεθεί οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, χωρίς κάποια επιβάρυνση.
Σε περίπτωση αποσύνδεσης, ο συνδρομητής δεν καλείται να καταβάλλει αναπόσβεστο ποσό ή τέλος αποσύνδεσης.

----------


## sdikr

Σε άλλον νήμα γινόταν σύγκριση πως ακόμα και η Αφρική έχει καλύτερες τιμές
Αλλά αυτό είναι Καλύτερο και απο την vodacom Αφρικής που είχε προσφορά με 24μηνό συμβόλαιο και 16 τον μήνα   50GB all day + 30GB για νύχτα.

----------


## jap

Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι. Μακάρι και οι τιμές 'προσφοράς' να παγιωθούν. Και να βγάλουν κανένα αξιοπρεπές πακετάκι και οι 3 εταιρείες για τα καρτοκινητά, δεν γίνεται να έχεις ή ίντερνετ ή ομιλία  μόνο (στην περίπτωση της vodafone μόνο ομιλία, τόσο κακοσχεδιασμένα είναι τα πακέτα τους), αλλιώς να πρέπει να δίνεις ένα 15άρι το μήνα. Πολύ λίγα είδαμε στο προτεινόμενο default πακέτο της forthnet, εκεί δεν είδαμε φως, να αντιγράψουν όλοι τα μίνι πακετάκια του 5ευρου της cyta.

----------


## almounia

Η προθεσμία για 50% έκπτωση στο mifi device παρατάθηκε μέχρι 16/8/2020
https://www.vodafone.gr/wifi-sim-sales/

----------


## jap

Μια χαρά γιατί δεν το έσωζαν  :One thumb up:

----------


## almounia

Είναι καλή τιμή τα €20 για αυτό το mifi;
Σκέφτομαι να κάνω όλη την διαδικασία του συμβολαίου απλά και μόνο για το Mifi (δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ και καθόλου την sim)

----------


## jap

Και τα 40 καλή τιμή είναι, μόνο στο ebay βρίσκεις λίγο φτηνότερα. Τα 20 είναι σούπερ τιμή. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι καλό, συνδέονται 10 χρήστες ενώ σε παλιότερα μοντέλα συνδέονταν μόνο 5. Σε αυτά αχίλλειος πτέρνα είναι η μπαταρία, αν συνδέεται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και μπουν 2-3 χρήστες πέφτει πολύ γρήγορα, ενώ τυπικά κρατά 4-5 ώρες. Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου η διάρκεια της μπαταρίας μειώνεται, μέχρι που πρέπει να το έχεις συνεχώς βυσματωμένο. Βέβαια, την ίδια δουλειά κάνει και ένα παλιό κινητό.

- - - Updated - - -

Δες εδώ για σύγκριση. Αυτό παίζει να είναι καλύτερο από της vodafone (λέει 16 χρήστες). Και της vodafone huawei είναι αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια μοντέλα (η VF τα λέει Vodafone R218h και Vodafone R219h). Στο skroutz έχει κάποια στα 80 ευρώ.

----------


## thespecialist

Το 50% είναι για συνδρομητές σταθερής βονταφον (αυτό γράφει στο λινκ τουλάχιστον) 
Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει κανένα χαρακτηριστικό του συμβολαίου (παγιο, χρονική υποχρέωση) για ποιον λόγο δεν το έκαναν σαν καρτοκινητο; Πιο πολυ κόσμο θα κέρδιζαν.

----------


## anthip09

> Και τα 40 καλή τιμή είναι, μόνο στο ebay βρίσκεις λίγο φτηνότερα. Τα 20 είναι σούπερ τιμή. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι καλό, συνδέονται 10 χρήστες ενώ σε παλιότερα μοντέλα συνδέονταν μόνο 5. Σε αυτά αχίλλειος πτέρνα είναι η μπαταρία, αν συνδέεται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και μπουν 2-3 χρήστες πέφτει πολύ γρήγορα, ενώ τυπικά κρατά 4-5 ώρες. Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου η διάρκεια της μπαταρίας μειώνεται, μέχρι που πρέπει να το έχεις συνεχώς βυσματωμένο. Βέβαια, την ίδια δουλειά κάνει και ένα παλιό κινητό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δες εδώ για σύγκριση. Αυτό παίζει να είναι καλύτερο από της vodafone (λέει 16 χρήστες). Και της vodafone huawei είναι αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια μοντέλα (η VF τα λέει Vodafone R218h και Vodafone R219h). Στο skroutz έχει κάποια στα 80 ευρώ.


Ξέρεις αν αυτο το μηχανάκι μπορεί να δουλέψει με κάρτα κοτε η ειναι κλειδωμένο?

----------


## jap

Δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά γιατί δεν έχω πάρει τέτοιο, έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου παρόμοια. Λογικά δεν έχει θέμα. Ακόμα και κλειδωμένο να είναι, η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία της vodafone και όλες οι υπηρεσίες του cosmote έχουν ίδιο APN (internet) οπότε εικάζω ότι θα παίξει με τη μία.

----------


## TheAccountant

Ενω η τιμολογηση ειναι ΟΚ και γενικα ειναι ενδιαφέρον πακέτο, παραυτα δεν θα γινομουν πελάτης ενος τετοιου προγραμματος ποτε.

Κόλλησα στο "εκδιδεται λογαριασμός στο τέλος κάθε μηνα". Προσωπικά με εταιριες κινητής δεν υπεγραψα και δεν θα υπεγραφα ποτε κανενα συμβόλαιο, εστω και μηδενικό, για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ησυχο. 

Θα προτιμουσα να πηγαινα σε μια ιστοσελιδα της voda, να αγοραζα το πακετο που θελω επι τοπου με την κάρτα μου και να μην υπογράψω καμία χαρτουρα. Η εμπιστοσυνη εχει χαθει προ πολλου και μάλιστα ανεπιστρεπτι.

Pay as you go μέχρι να σβήσει ο ηλιος. Το ιδιο θα προτιμουσα και σε αλλες υπηρεσιες.

----------


## TearDrop

> Ενω η τιμολογηση ειναι ΟΚ και γενικα ειναι ενδιαφέρον πακέτο, παραυτα δεν θα γινομουν πελάτης ενος τετοιου προγραμματος ποτε.
> 
> Κόλλησα στο "εκδιδεται λογαριασμός στο τέλος κάθε μηνα". Προσωπικά με εταιριες κινητής δεν υπεγραψα και δεν θα υπεγραφα ποτε κανενα συμβόλαιο, εστω και μηδενικό, για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ησυχο. 
> 
> Θα προτιμουσα να πηγαινα σε μια ιστοσελιδα της voda, να αγοραζα το πακετο που θελω επι τοπου με την κάρτα μου και να μην υπογράψω καμία χαρτουρα. Η εμπιστοσυνη εχει χαθει προ πολλου και μάλιστα ανεπιστρεπτι.
> 
> Pay as you go μέχρι να σβήσει ο ηλιος. Το ιδιο θα προτιμουσα και σε αλλες υπηρεσιες.


Στη σταθερή δεν πληρώνεις λογαριασμό κάθε μήνα? Δεν έχεις υπογράψει χαρτούρα?

----------


## sprkrt

Το πηρα το πακετο, ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που κυκλοφορει αυτη τη στιγμη, για τη χρηση που κανω εγω. Στο Frog που εχω, θες 20€ περιπου για να εχεις 10giga, οποτε τα 5€ της vodafone ειναι σουπερ. 

Επισης φαινεται πως τα data που δεν καταναλωνεις μεταφερονται στον επομενο μηνα αν τα ανανεωσεις πριν τη ληξη της, αλλα μονο αν ενεργοποιησεις το ιδιο πακετο.

Επισης θετικο πως επειδη δεν εχει παγιο, μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιεις για οσους μηνες το χρειαζεσαι ή αν βγει καλυτερη προσφορα απο αλλη εταιρια, απλα το πετας.

----------


## kmpatra

να συμπληρωσω οτι εχει μηδενικο παγιο με αρχικη παροχη 200 mb καθε μηνα και το προσθετο πακετο που ενεργοποιεις χρεωνεται στο λογαριασμο του επομενου μηνα. Ο οποιος λογαριασμος ερχεται ηλεκτρονικα και μονο.

----------


## thespecialist

> Ενω η τιμολογηση ειναι ΟΚ και γενικα ειναι ενδιαφέρον πακέτο, παραυτα δεν θα γινομουν πελάτης ενος τετοιου προγραμματος ποτε.
> 
> Κόλλησα στο "εκδιδεται λογαριασμός στο τέλος κάθε μηνα". Προσωπικά με εταιριες κινητής δεν υπεγραψα και δεν θα υπεγραφα ποτε κανενα συμβόλαιο, εστω και μηδενικό, για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ησυχο. 
> 
> Θα προτιμουσα να πηγαινα σε μια ιστοσελιδα της voda, να αγοραζα το πακετο που θελω επι τοπου με την κάρτα μου και να μην υπογράψω καμία χαρτουρα. Η εμπιστοσυνη εχει χαθει προ πολλου και μάλιστα ανεπιστρεπτι.
> 
> Pay as you go μέχρι να σβήσει ο ηλιος. Το ιδιο θα προτιμουσα και σε αλλες υπηρεσιες.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως! Επίσης πιστευω οτι στάνταρ παιζει κάποια πονηριά από πισω, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για βονταφον, γι'αυτό και βάζει να υπογράφεις συμβόλαιο... 
Για τους παλιους, σίγουρα θυμουνται ότι το μοναδικό συμβόλαιο χωρίς παγιο της βονταφον σε χρέωνε 50 ευρώ εάν περνουσαν 6 μήνες και δεν χρεωνωσουν κάτι... 

Για τον φίλο που λέει για την σταθερή τηλεφωνία, εκει πληρώνεις παγιο...

- - - Updated - - -




> να συμπληρωσω οτι εχει μηδενικο παγιο με αρχικη παροχη 200 mb καθε μηνα και το προσθετο πακετο που ενεργοποιεις χρεωνεται στο λογαριασμο του επομενου μηνα. Ο οποιος λογαριασμος ερχεται ηλεκτρονικα και μονο.


Δηλαδή δίνει κάθε μήνα 200μβ δωρεάν;

----------


## jap

Ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ καμίας εταιρείας, με vodafone ειδικά δεν έχω χρόνια τώρα κανένα νταραβερι. Αλλά τέτοια καχυποψία από μερικούς δεν την καταλαβαίνω, είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε οτι έβγαλαν ένα καλό.προϊον;

----------


## almounia

Μόλις έμαθα ότι το vodafone-ΠΡΩΗΝ CYTA σταθερό μου δεν είναι συμβατό με το vodafone giga wifi on the spot και δεν θα μου δώσουν την έκπτωση των €20 για το mifi. Κρίμα και το θεωρώ και απρεπές για τους πελάτες τους αυτό που κάνουν.

----------


## jap

Ζήτα το γραπτά και μόλις απαντήσουν καταγγελία στον ΣτΚ. Ελπίζω να είναι βλακεία κάποιου υπαλληλακου και όχι πολιτική της εταιρείας.

----------


## almounia

Πώς θα ζητήσω γραπτά φίλε μου; Έχει κάποια ιδέα πώς μπορώ να τους "αναγκάσω" να μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς;
Πολύ ξεφτίλα πάντως. Δεν είναι για τα €20, είναι γιατί "θεωρούμαι vodafone" ό,που συμφέρει αλλά "θεωρούμαι cyta" ό,που δεν τους συμφέρει. Δεν υπάρχει η εταιρία cyta. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μου λένε "δεν είστε vodafone, το πρόγραμμά σας δεν είναι συμβατό με την έκπτωση". Τραγικά πράγματα.
Έχεις καμιά ιδέα πώς θα ζητήσω γραπτά αυτό που λένε φίλε μου;

----------


## sprkrt

> Ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ καμίας εταιρείας, με vodafone ειδικά δεν έχω χρόνια τώρα κανένα νταραβερι. Αλλά τέτοια καχυποψία από μερικούς δεν την καταλαβαίνω, είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε οτι έβγαλαν ένα καλό.προϊον;


Eιχα 10 χρονια να βαλω sim της Vodafone. Eβγαλε ενα καλο προιον, το αγορασα και ετσι στηριζω τον ανταγωνισμο. 
Εαν εκαναν το ιδιο 500.000 πελατες αλλων εταιριων, θα αναγκαζοταν ολοι να κανουν αναλογα πακετα. 

Εαν κανουν μ@λακιες, εδω ειμαστε να τους κραξουμε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## jap

> Πώς θα ζητήσω γραπτά φίλε μου;


Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τις διαδικασίες της vodafone. Στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση ή σε όποιον σου το είπε αυτό με λίγη επιμονή ίσως; 



Off Topic


		Στον cosmote όταν τους έλεγα πως θέλω κάτι γραπτά (γιατί 5 απαντητές του 13888 είχαν δώσει 5 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις) το έκαναν, άσχετο που αργούν να απαντήσουν. Με τη Wind που είμαι τώρα δεν μου έχει τύχει θέμα 1,5 χρόνο τώρα - χτύπα ξύλο - παλιότερα είχε χρειαστεί καταγγελία για να λύσουν βλάβη που πηγαινοερχόταν μπαλάκι μεταξύ wind-οτε. Κανείς τους δεν είναι άγιος.

----------


## thespecialist

> Ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ καμίας εταιρείας, με vodafone ειδικά δεν έχω χρόνια τώρα κανένα νταραβερι. Αλλά τέτοια καχυποψία από μερικούς δεν την καταλαβαίνω, είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε οτι έβγαλαν ένα καλό.προϊον;


Πιστευω οτι τα μηνιαία 200μβ θα είναι με κάποιον τρόπο χρεώσιμα. Τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν. Και το άσχημο δεν είναι η χρέωση, αλλά οτι σου λένε οτι δεν υπάρχει χρέωση. 

Πριν 11 χρόνια τα καταστήματα βονταφον έδιναν "δώρο" κάρτα σιμ "μηδενικού παγιου" με κάθε νέο καρτοκινητο ή νέο συμβόλαιο. "Δωράκι είναι, εάν δεν το χρειάζεστε το πετάτε" έλεγαν οι υπάλληλοι. Και μετά το 6μηνο μηδενικής χρήσης άρχισαν να έρχονται οι λογαριασμοί με το πεναλτι 50€ για "κόστος συντήρησης γραμμής".... Όσοι την πατησαν και όσοι γνωρίζουν περιπτώσεις από άτομα που την πατησαν, καταλαβαίνεις ότι λογικό να ρίξουν μαυρο στην βονταφον.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πώς θα ζητήσω γραπτά φίλε μου; Έχει κάποια ιδέα πώς μπορώ να τους "αναγκάσω" να μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς;
> Πολύ ξεφτίλα πάντως. Δεν είναι για τα €20, είναι γιατί "θεωρούμαι vodafone" ό,που συμφέρει αλλά "θεωρούμαι cyta" ό,που δεν τους συμφέρει. Δεν υπάρχει η εταιρία cyta. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μου λένε "δεν είστε vodafone, το πρόγραμμά σας δεν είναι συμβατό με την έκπτωση". Τραγικά πράγματα.
> Έχεις καμιά ιδέα πώς θα ζητήσω γραπτά αυτό που λένε φίλε μου;


Στειλε e-mail στα κεντρικά να σου στείλουν γραπτώς αυτό που σου είπε ο υπάλληλος και γράψε " για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση"

----------


## Black3539

> Πιστευω οτι τα ημερήσια 200μβ θα είναι με κάποιον τρόπο χρεώσιμα


Δεν είναι ημερήσια αλλά μηνιαία, με τα πόσα λίγα που είναι δεν παίζει να είναι καν χρεώσιμα...

----------


## thespecialist

> Δεν είναι ημερήσια αλλά μηνιαία, με τα πόσα λίγα που είναι δεν παίζει να είναι καν χρεώσιμα...


Μπερδεύτηκα, το διόρθωσα. Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψα συμφωνείς φανταζομαι
Εγώ πιστευω οτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα δωρεάν, ειδικά από την βονταφον.

----------


## Black3539

> Μπερδεύτηκα, το διόρθωσα. Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψα συμφωνείς φανταζομαι
> Εγώ πιστευω οτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα δωρεάν, ειδικά από την βονταφον.


Οτι υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν κομπίνες και βέβαια συμφωνώ, εταιρεία είναι και την ενδιαφέρει το κέρδος.
Μόνο που εδώ μιλάμε για ένα διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα που πρέπει να προορίζεται πιο πολύ για διακοπές, και όχι ένα συμβόλαιο. Ακόμα και τα μικρά γράμματα να δεις στις διευκρινήσεις, δεν λένε κάτι το περίεργο, πράγμα ανήκουστο.
Εδώ έχει και τα φοιτητικά η Voda που δίνει 600MB κάθε μήνα δωρεάν, που δεν βάζουν καν κάρτα και δεν λήγουν και ποτέ, δεν νομίζω να την πειράξουν τα 200MB που θα δίνει κάθε μήνα σε άτομα που θα δίνουν λεφτά  :One thumb up: 

Το μηχάνημα πάντως που δίνει το είχα πάρει ένα χρόνο πριν για το Internet4Sharing της Voda που έχω σε συμβόλαιο, καλό μηχάνημα και όταν το πήρα εγώ έκανε γύρω στα 60-50€, μόνο που ακούω οτι το δίνουν στα 20€ τρελαίνομαι που το πήρα  :Razz:

----------


## thespecialist

> Οτι υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν κομπίνες και βέβαια συμφωνώ, εταιρεία είναι και την ενδιαφέρει το κέρδος.
> Μόνο που εδώ μιλάμε για ένα διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα που πρέπει να προορίζεται πιο πολύ για διακοπές, και όχι ένα συμβόλαιο. Ακόμα και τα μικρά γράμματα να δεις στις διευκρινήσεις, δεν λένε κάτι το περίεργο, πράγμα ανήκουστο.
> Εδώ έχει και τα φοιτητικά η Voda που δίνει 600MB κάθε μήνα δωρεάν, που δεν βάζουν καν κάρτα και δεν λήγουν και ποτέ, δεν νομίζω να την πειράξουν τα 200MB που θα δίνει κάθε μήνα σε άτομα που θα δίνουν λεφτά 
> 
> Το μηχάνημα πάντως που δίνει το είχα πάρει ένα χρόνο πριν για το Internet4Sharing της Voda που έχω σε συμβόλαιο, καλό μηχάνημα και όταν το πήρα εγώ έκανε γύρω στα 60-50€, μόνο που ακούω οτι το δίνουν στα 20€ τρελαίνομαι που το πήρα


Τοτε γιατι το κάνουν "συμβόλαιο" και δεν το κάνουν καρτοκινητο όπως πολυ σωστά είπες για τα φοιτητικά;

----------


## Black3539

> Τοτε γιατι το κάνουν "συμβόλαιο" και δεν το κάνουν καρτοκινητο όπως πολυ σωστά είπες για τα φοιτητικά;


Γιατί είναι μια μείξη των δύο, πιο πολύ σαν καρτοπρόγραμμα είναι εφόσον βγαίνει ο λαγαριασμός στο τέλος του μήνα, αλλά χωρίς δέσμευση.
Το όλο πακέτο είναι στην αγορά εδώ και μήνες, απλά το δελτίο τύπου βγήκε προχθές, πιστεύω σε μερικούς μήνες θα μάθουμε περισσότερα με τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του.
Δεν χρειάζεται να σιγοντάρουμε μια νέα ευπρόσδεκτη υπηρεσία, που πρέπει να βγήκε για να πατήσει και κάπου η ΕΕΤΤ και να πει στην Ευρώπη, α κοιτάχτε, έχουμε στην αγορά συμβόλαιο με 10GB στα 5€. Πολλά τέτοια γίνονται τελευταία στην αγορά κινητής, όπως και ένα καλό συμβόλαιο της Voda με καλές παροχές στα 30€ που πάτησε και η ΕΕΤΤ πρόσφατα σε δελτίο τύπου της.

----------


## thespecialist

Ουτε σχέση με φοιτητικό έχει (αφου ειναι μονο για φοιτητες), ουτε σχέση με το καρτοπρογραμμα έχει (αφου έχει παγιο). Είναι ολόιδιο με το συμβόλαιο χωρίς παγιο που είχε παλια (αφου και συμβόλαιο είναι και χωρίς παγιο είναι). Την απάτη με εκεινο το συμβόλαιο την ειπα, τώρα λογικό οι περισσοτεροι εδώ μέσα να μην το πετύχατε λόγω μικρής ηλικίας σας. Όσοι το υποστηρίζετε, να υπογράψετε συμβόλαιο και λογικά μετά τις διακοπές +6 μήνες απραγιας θα δουμε τι χρέωση "συντήρησης γραμμής/συμβολαίου" θα σας έρθει.

----------


## deniSun

Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα.
Δηλαδή πάω σε ένα κατάστημα και το ζητάω και αυτό είναι;
Χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία άλλη προϋπόθεση;
πχ να έχω ένα οποιοδήποτε συμβόλαιο ή κάρτα κλπ;
Και αν είναι τόσο free σε δεσμεύσεις (πάγιο, ημέρα αποχώρησης, δωρεάν κάρτα)... πού κολλάει το συμβόλαιο;
Να υπογράψω ότι σε ένα χρόνο... τι;
Δεν θα φύγω; Αφού λέει ότι φεύγω τζάμπα.
Δεν θα πληρώσω πάγιο; Αφού δεν έχει.
Με το μαραφέτι δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται... το πληρώνεις;
Το πληρώνεις ή τρελάθηκε το αφεντικό και τα δίνει όλα τζάμπα;

----------


## sprkrt

Εχουμε ακριβα data, γκρινιαζουμε.
Δινουν φθηνα data, βγαζουμε θεωριες συνομοσιας.  :One thumb up:

----------


## thespecialist

> Εχουμε ακριβα data, γκρινιαζουμε.
> Δινουν φθηνα data, βγαζουμε θεωριες συνομοσιας.


Οκ μιλλενιαλ

----------


## deniSun

> Εχουμε ακριβα data, γκρινιαζουμε.
> Δινουν φθηνα data, βγαζουμε θεωριες συνομοσιας.


Εάν την μια μέρα σου χρεώνουν το κάθε bit και την επομένη βρέχει free...
ε... αυτό κάτι λέει.

----------


## sprkrt

Τουλαχιστον μεχρι να αποκαλυφθει η θεωρια συνομωσιας, εγω θα σερφαρω φθηνα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τουλαχιστον μεχρι να αποκαλυφθει η θεωρια συνομωσιας, εγω θα σερφαρω φθηνα.


Eγώ ακόμα πιό φθηνά  :Razz: 

wifi με 433 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

> Τουλαχιστον μεχρι να αποκαλυφθει η θεωρια συνομωσιας, εγω θα σερφαρω φθηνα.


Μήπως τώρα που σερφάρεις φθηνά να κατέρριπτες και τις "ιστορείς συνωμοσίας" απαντώντας στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα παραπάνω;

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως τώρα που σερφάρεις φθηνά να κατέρριπτες και τις "ιστορείς συνωμοσίας" απαντώντας στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα παραπάνω;


Το έντυπο της vodafone αναφέρει κάποια πράγματα, αν δεν τα πιστεύεις μήπως θα έπρεπε εσύ να φέρεις αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο;

----------


## deniSun

> Το έντυπο της vodafone αναφέρει κάποια πράγματα, αν δεν τα πιστεύεις μήπως θα έπρεπε εσύ να φέρεις αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο;


Διευκρινίσεις ζητάω για τα όσα γράφει το έντυπο που αναφέρεις.
Αν βαριέσαι απλά μην σχολιάζεις.

----------


## sprkrt

> Μήπως τώρα που σερφάρεις φθηνά να κατέρριπτες και τις "ιστορείς συνωμοσίας" απαντώντας στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα παραπάνω;


Μπορεις να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο και να ενημερωθεις. Δεν εχω κανενα συμφερον να πεισω κανεναν για οτιδηποτε. Απλα μετεφερα την δικη μου εμπειρια.

----------


## sdikr

> Διευκρινίσεις ζητάω για τα όσα γράφει το έντυπο που αναφέρεις.
> Αν βαριέσαι απλά μην σχολιάζεις.


Ορίστε και οι διευκρινίσεις

----------


## deniSun

> Ορίστε και οι διευκρινίσεις


Τα έχω δει αυτά.
Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι το θέμα που αναφέρει με το ebill.
Γι αυτό ρώτησα αν ζητάει να έχω κάποιο ενεργό συμβόλαιο.
Μπορεί να το πάρει κάποιος που έχει κάρτα και λογαριασμό στο Myaccount;
Μπορεί να το πάρει κάποιος που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την voda;

----------


## sdikr

> Τα έχω δει αυτά.
> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι το θέμα που αναφέρει με το ebill.
> Γι αυτό ρώτησα αν ζητάει να έχω κάποιο ενεργό συμβόλαιο.
> Μπορεί να το πάρει κάποιος που έχει κάρτα και λογαριασμό στο Myaccount;
> Μπορεί να το πάρει κάποιος που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την voda;


Το ενεργό συμβόλαιο σταθερής το ζητάει αν θέλεις να πάρες το Mifi στην τιμή των 20 ευρώ.

----------


## deniSun

> Το ενεργό συμβόλαιο σταθερής το ζητάει αν θέλεις να πάρες το Mifi στην τιμή των 20 ευρώ.


Διαφορετικά πόσο το χρεώνουν;

----------


## sdikr

> Διαφορετικά πόσο το χρεώνουν;


39,90

----------


## IneL

Δεν χρειάζεται ανησυχία. Οι όροι δεν αναφέρουν κάποια κρυφή χρέωση προς το παρόν.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως οτι τίποτα δεν τους εμποδίζει από το να προσθέσουν στο μέλλον κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση του τύπου 'κόστος αδράνειας/συντήρησης σύνδεσης'  :Laughing:  στους όρους, μόλις η vodafone δει οτι έχει επιτύχει τους 'στόχους' της.
 Τότε θα έχεις το δικαίωμα να ακυρώσεις χωρίς κόστος, εάν δεν συμφωνείς.

----------


## thespecialist

Επίσης δεν διευκρινίζει:

1) τρόπο πληρωμης
2) χρέωση ιντερνετ εάν τελειώσει το πακετο
3) εάν έχει κόφτη 3 GB όπως έχει στην καρτοκινητη

----------


## deniSun

> 39,90


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## thespecialist

> Δεν χρειάζεται ανησυχία. Οι όροι δεν αναφέρουν κάποια κρυφή χρέωση προς το παρόν.
> 
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως οτι τίποτα δεν τους εμποδίζει από το να προσθέσουν στο μέλλον κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση του τύπου 'κόστος αδράνειας/συντήρησης σύνδεσης'  στους όρους, μόλις η vodafone δει οτι έχει επιτύχει τους 'στόχους' της.
>  Τότε θα έχεις το δικαίωμα να ακυρώσεις χωρίς κόστος, εάν δεν συμφωνείς.


Ηδη το έχει κάνει στο παρελθον, δεν έχει λόγο να μην το ξανακάνει. Γι'αυτό κιόλας σε βαζει να υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο.

----------


## deniSun

Και επανέρχομαι στο αρχικό ερώτημα.
Αφού δεν έχει δεσμεύσεις, όπως φαίνεται, γιατί σου ζητάει να υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο;

----------


## thespecialist

Επίσης για τα μηνιαία 200μβ δεν λέει ότι είναι δωρεάν

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και επανέρχομαι στο αρχικό ερώτημα.
> Αφού δεν έχει δεσμεύσεις, όπως φαίνεται, γιατί σου ζητάει να υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο;


Γιατί θα σου στείλει λογαριασμό τον επόμενο μήνα.
Δεν υπάρχει προπληρωμή

Η υπηρεσία είναι κανονικά για προπληρωμή (prepaid). Αγοράζεις - καταναλώνεις
Διαλέξανε να το κάνουνε  postpaid

Βρωμάει

Δεν διευκρινίζουν
Αν καταναλώσεις το πακέτο που αγόρασες, θα πρέπει να σταματάει η παροχή υπηρεσίας αφού δεν αγόρασες κάποιο άλλο.
Ταχύτητες down/up

----------


## sprkrt

η παροχη της υπηρεσιας σταματαει μολις τελειωσουν τα data. Aν δεν αγορασεις νεο πακετο, δεν εχεις ιντερνετ. Στις ταχυτητες εφοσον δεν λενε κατι, δεν υπαρχει περιορισμος.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> η παροχη της υπηρεσιας σταματαει μολις τελειωσουν τα data. Aν δεν αγορασεις νεο πακετο, δεν εχεις ιντερνετ. *Στις ταχυτητες εφοσον δεν λενε κατι, δεν υπαρχει περιορισμος*.


Xα, φαντασία μου πλανεύτρα είσαι η πιό μεγάλη ψεύτρα.
Ανέβασε speedtest με και χωρίς χρήση του giga wifi

YΓ Και να μην υπάρχει σήμερα, μπορεί να το βάλει αύριο
Σε όποια χρήση data επιθυμεί.
Ανάλογα με χωρητικότητα δικτύου

----------


## thespecialist

> η παροχη της υπηρεσιας σταματαει μολις τελειωσουν τα data. Aν δεν αγορασεις νεο πακετο, δεν εχεις ιντερνετ. Στις ταχυτητες εφοσον δεν λενε κατι, δεν υπαρχει περιορισμος.


Αφου δεν τα γράφει κάπου, πως απαντάς με σιγουριά;

----------


## sprkrt

γιατι το πακετο κυκλοφορει καιρο και εχω διαβασει αυτους που το πηραν;

----------


## thespecialist

Δεν γράφει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ οτι κόβεται το ιντερνετ εάν τελειώσει το πακετο. Μόνο η κοσμοτε έχει την υπηρεσία που δεν σε χρεώνει μετά την κατανάλωση ή λήξη του πακετου.

----------


## sprkrt

> Xα, φαντασία μου πλανεύτρα είσαι η πιό μεγάλη ψεύτρα.
> Ανέβασε speedtest με και χωρίς χρήση του giga wifi
> 
> YΓ Και να μην υπάρχει σήμερα, μπορεί να το βάλει αύριο
> Σε όποια χρήση data επιθυμεί.
> Ανάλογα με χωρητικότητα δικτύου


επισης αυριο μπορει να πεσει κομητης και να μας αφανισει ολους. 
δεν εχω αλλη sim για να το συγκρινω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν γράφει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ οτι κόβεται το ιντερνετ εάν τελειώσει το πακετο. Μόνο η κοσμοτε έχει την υπηρεσία που δεν σε χρεώνει μετά την κατανάλωση ή λήξη του πακετου.


δεν ειπα οτι το γραφει, ειπα οτι το ανεφεραν οι χρηστες που χρησιμοποιουν καιρο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> επισης αυριο μπορει να πεσει κομητης και να μας αφανισει ολους. 
> δεν εχω αλλη sim για να το συγκρινω.


Με την ίδια sim
Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις το giga wifi και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα data που έχεις από το συμβόλαιο / καρτοκινητή ?

Οπα τις

Ποιό έχει προτεραιότητα κατανάλωσης ?
Μήπως το giga wifi σε βάζει να πληρώσεις αυτά που ήδη έχεις πληρώσει με συμβόλαιο/καρτοκινητή ?  :Razz:

----------


## thespecialist

Απορώ που δεν σου είπαν άλλοι χρήστες ότι στο 6μηνο απραξίας δεν τους ήρθε πεναλτι... Καταλάβαμε....

----------


## sprkrt

> Με την ίδια sim
> Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις το giga wifi και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα data που έχεις από το συμβόλαιο / καρτοκινητή ?
> 
> Οπα τις
> 
> Ποιό έχει προτεραιότητα κατανάλωσης ?
> Μήπως το giga wifi σε βάζει να πληρώσεις αυτά που ήδη έχεις πληρώσει με συμβόλαιο/καρτοκινητή ?


η αλλη καρτα μου ειναι cosmote, τι να συγκρινω;
Οπα τις!

- - - Updated - - -




> Απορώ που δεν σου είπαν άλλοι χρήστες ότι στο 6μηνο απραξίας δεν τους ήρθε πεναλτι... Καταλάβαμε....


φυσικα το ειπανε. Εγω σκοπευω να χρησιμοποιησω σε μονιμη βαση, οποτε αν γινει κατι απλα θα παει στα σκουπιδια.

----------


## thespecialist

Και θα σε κυνηγάνε να πληρωσεις "έξοδα συντήρησης συμβολαίου"... Δεν είναι καρτοκινητο να πεταξεις την σιμ οπότε θέλεις...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εδώ διευκρινίζονται κάποια πράγματα
όπως
"  Όταν τελειώνουν τα data του πακέτου που επέλεξες, η πλοήγηση θα διακόπτεται και θα χρειάζεται να ενεργοποιήσεις επόμενο πακέτο, από τη σελίδα vodafone.gr/myvmb."

https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/p...iaia-desmeusi/

ΥΓ
Εξακολουθεί να μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί postpaid και όχι prepaid. 
Εχουν όρεξη να κυνηγάνε να πληρωθούν λογαριασμούς από ανθρώπους που είναι σε άλλα δίκτυα ?

----------


## sprkrt

> Και θα σε κυνηγάνε να πληρωσεις "έξοδα συντήρησης συμβολαίου"... Δεν είναι καρτοκινητο να πεταξεις την σιμ οπότε θέλεις...


σιγα μη με βαλουν να πληρωσω και ΕΝΦΙΑ

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ διευκρινίζονται κάποια πράγματα
> όπως
> "  Όταν τελειώνουν τα data του πακέτου που επέλεξες, η πλοήγηση θα διακόπτεται και θα χρειάζεται να ενεργοποιήσεις επόμενο πακέτο, από τη σελίδα vodafone.gr/myvmb."
> 
> https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/p...iaia-desmeusi/


ψεμματα λενε μην τους πιστευεις, ειναι παγιδα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> σιγα μη με βαλουν να πληρωσω και ΕΝΦΙΑ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ψεμματα λενε μην τους πιστευεις, ειναι παγιδα.


Το υποψιάζομαι, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, λες και θα τ'αγοράσω, είμαι του wifi  :Razz:

----------


## jap

Καλά όποιος έχει απορίες και επιφυλάξεις, γιατί δεν ρωτά την εταιρεία και να ζητήσει μια γραπτή απάντηση και να ενημερώσει κι εδώ; Ό,τι αναφέρεται στο ενημερωτικό υλικό και τα συμβόλαια έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, δεν έχει ψιλά γράμματα. Για το τι θα συμβεί στο μέλλον, έχουμε δεί τόσα και τόσα, σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση. Κουλό ότι δεν δίνουν την προσφορά σε συνδρομητές cyta, κουλό θα είναι κι αν του χρόνου πουν ότι οι ανανεώσεις δεν θα είναι τζάμπα αλλά θα χρεώνονται ψ ευρώ, αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι απίθανο.

----------


## sdikr

> Αφου δεν τα γράφει κάπου, πως απαντάς με σιγουριά;


Το οτι  αν τελειώσει το πακέτο σου σταματάει και το internet το λέει στις διευκρινίσεις

Τους όρους για να τους αλλάξει πρέπει να ειδοποιήσει τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες πριν

- - - Updated - - -




> Επίσης για τα μηνιαία 200μβ δεν λέει ότι είναι δωρεάν


Το λέει

----------


## thespecialist

Ολα καλά όλα ωραία. Γιατί το έχουν σαν συμβόλαιο όμως; Υποτίθεται ότι τα συμβόλαια τα κάνουν οι εταιρείες ώστε να σε έχουν δεμένο για 1-2 χρόνια με σταθερές πληρωμες. Αλλιώς θα ήταν όλα σε καρτοκινητα.
Για το πεναλτυ μη χρησιμοποίησης της γραμμής έχουμε κάποιο λινκ;

----------


## sdikr

> Ολα καλά όλα ωραία. Γιατί το έχουν σαν συμβόλαιο όμως; Υποτίθεται ότι τα συμβόλαια τα κάνουν οι εταιρείες ώστε να σε έχουν δεμένο για 1-2 χρόνια με σταθερές πληρωμες. Αλλιώς θα ήταν όλα σε καρτοκινητα.
> Για το πεναλτυ μη χρησιμοποίησης της γραμμής έχουμε κάποιο λινκ;


Συμβόλαιο/σύμβαση υπάρχει και για το καρτοκινητό,

Για το πέναλτι έχεις εσύ κάποιο λίνκ;

----------


## thespecialist

Χαζομαρα είπες για το καρτοκινητο. 
Για το πεναλτυ έγραψα πριν λίγο. Γνωρίζω πολλους που την πατησαν και έχω δει και λογαριασμό που γράφει για το πεναλτι.

----------


## sdikr

> Χαζομαρα είπες για το καρτοκινητο. 
> Για το πεναλτυ έγραψα πριν λίγο. Γνωρίζω πολλους που την πατησαν και έχω δει και λογαριασμό που γράφει για το πεναλτι.


1ον,  χαζομάρες κλπ να λες στους φίλους σου, όχι εδώ,    μετά κοιτάς το χαρτί που έχεις υπογράψει για την ταυτοποίηση και αυτό
2ον   Την πατήσανε με το Vodafone Giga Wifi on the spot;

----------


## sprkrt

> Το υποψιάζομαι, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, λες και θα τ'αγοράσω, είμαι του wifi


καλα κανεις. Απλα υπαρχουν καποιοι παραξενοι σαν εμενα που θελουν να εχουν ιντερνετ παντου.  :Razz:

----------


## robotech_

Όσοι πήρατε την υπηρεσία, πότε σας ήρθε ο κωδικός για τη συσκευή?

----------


## nightw1sh

Πολύ καλή τιμή αλλά γιατί έχει βήμα χρέωσης τα 10kb;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> καλα κανεις. Απλα υπαρχουν καποιοι παραξενοι σαν εμενα που θελουν να εχουν ιντερνετ παντου.


Κι εμείς έχουμε παντού
Εκτός από κάτι ξεχασμένες παραλίες που έχουνε Turkcell, εκτός κι αν είσαι κοντά στο beach bar που έχει wifi της συμφοράς.

Aλλωστε πάντα προτιμάω τις μεγαλύτερες οθόνες από 12 ίντσες και πάνω

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατί το έχουν σαν συμβόλαιο όμως;


Αναπάντητο το ερώτημα.
Το έχω θέσει 2 φορές παραπάνω και 1 εσύ.
Απ όσα έχουν ειπωθεί το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι, αν δεν υπάρχει κόφτης μετά τα GB που σου δίνουν (είχες κάνει αναφορά και σε αυτό),
ότι καταναλώσεις από εκεί και πέρα σου τα χρεώνουν με κάποιο τιμολόγιο (δεν το έχω βρει πουθενά).

----------


## sprkrt

και ουτε θα το βρεις γιατι δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## deniSun

> και ουτε θα το βρεις γιατι δεν υπαρχει.


Τι εννοείς;
Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση πάνω από τα GB που σου δίνει;

----------


## sprkrt

δεν μπορεις, τα ειπαμε λιγο πιο πανω. Αλλα σε λιγο θα μας πεις "δεν με νοιαζει, εγω κυκλοφορω με δορυφορικο ιντερνετ"  :ROFL:

----------


## deniSun

> δεν μπορεις, τα ειπαμε λιγο πιο πανω. Αλλα σε λιγο θα μας πεις "δεν με νοιαζει, εγω κυκλοφορω με δορυφορικο ιντερνετ"


Πολύ πατριωτικά το πείρες το θέμα.
Χαλάρωσε...

----------


## Black3539

> Τι εννοείς;
> Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση πάνω από τα GB που σου δίνει;


Διάβασε όλο το θέμα, πριν ειπώθηκε 
Όταν τελειώνει το πακέτο, μετά τέλος. Έχεις πρόσβαση μονο στο σαιτ για να βάλεις άλλο πακέτο

----------


## deniSun

> Διάβασε όλο το θέμα, πριν ειπώθηκε 
> Όταν τελειώνει το πακέτο, μετά τέλος. Έχεις πρόσβαση μονο στο σαιτ για να βάλεις άλλο πακέτο


Μήπως ειπώθηκε και γιατί σε βάζουν να υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο;

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως ειπώθηκε και γιατί σε βάζουν να υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο;


Για να μπορούνε μετά να σου στείλουνε τον λογαριασμό για τα πακέτα που θα επιλέξεις,  αυτοί λένε στις υποχρεώσεις τους ότι θα σου παρέχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο τους, θα σου παρέχουν την δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης  εξτρά πακέτων, και εσύ στις υποχρεώσεις σου θα έχεις το να πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό που θα σου στείλουν εφόσον γίνει χρήση αυτών των πακέτων.

----------


## deniSun

> Για να μπορούνε μετά να σου στείλουνε τον λογαριασμό για τα πακέτα που θα επιλέξεις,  αυτοί λένε στις υποχρεώσεις τους ότι θα σου παρέχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο τους, θα σου παρέχουν την δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης  εξτρά πακέτων, και εσύ στις υποχρεώσεις σου θα έχεις το *να πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό που θα σου στείλουν εφόσον γίνει χρήση αυτών των πακέτων.*


Ωραία... κατανοητό.

----------


## sdikr

Να τονίσω ξανά ακόμα, πως δεν μπορεί κάποιος πάροχος να αλλάξει όρους συμβολαίου  με το έτσι θέλω,   πρέπει να ενημερώσει 2 με 3 μήνες πριν τον πελάτη, ακόμα και αν είναι σε αορίστου, που σημαίνει πως κάνεις διακοπή.
Στην περίπτωση συμβολαίου ορισμένης διάρκειας  δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αλλάξει όρους όσο έχει ισχύ το συμβόλαιο,  όποτε δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά να σου πει τώρα θα σε χρεώνω 100 ευρώ κάθε μέρα ή να σου ενεργοποιήσει  την πρόσβαση χωρίς να αγοράσεις πακέτο δεδομένων   ή να σου βάλει πρόστιμο αν δεν κάνεις χρήση ή..... κλπ

----------


## sprkrt

> Να τονίσω ξανά ακόμα, πως δεν μπορεί κάποιος πάροχος να αλλάξει όρους συμβολαίου  με το έτσι θέλω,   πρέπει να ενημερώσει 2 με 3 μήνες πριν τον πελάτη, ακόμα και αν είναι σε αορίστου, που σημαίνει πως κάνεις διακοπή.
> Στην περίπτωση συμβολαίου ορισμένης διάρκειας  δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αλλάξει όρους όσο έχει ισχύ το συμβόλαιο,  όποτε δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά να σου πει τώρα θα σε χρεώνω 100 ευρώ κάθε μέρα ή να σου ενεργοποιήσει  την πρόσβαση χωρίς να αγοράσεις πακέτο δεδομένων   ή να σου βάλει πρόστιμο αν δεν κάνεις χρήση ή..... κλπ


ναι αλλα δεν μας ειπες τι γινεται αν πεσει κομητης; Αν φυγεις στο εξωτερικο και γυρνωντας μετα απο χρονια δεις οτι σου εχει παρει το σπιτι η voda? Δεν τα λενε πουθενα αυτα στα ψιλα γραμματα  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> ναι αλλα δεν μας ειπες τι γινεται αν πεσει κομητης; Αν φυγεις στο εξωτερικο και γυρνωντας μετα απο χρονια δεις οτι σου εχει παρει το σπιτι η voda? Δεν τα λενε πουθενα αυτα στα ψιλα γραμματα


Για τον κομήτη έχει προβλέψει πάντως,  μιλάει για φυσικές καταστροφές και ότι δεν έχει ευθήνη που δεν θα σου παρέχει υπηρεσία  :Razz:

----------


## sprkrt

Ειναι σαταναδες αυτες οι εταιριες!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## stefanos1999

> καλα κανεις. Απλα υπαρχουν καποιοι παραξενοι σαν εμενα που θελουν να εχουν ιντερνετ παντου.


  το έχω κι εγώ αυτό το κουσούρι αλλά ιδίως με το 4G της Vodafone δεν νιώθω και τόσο διασφαλισμένος για το "παντού".

----------


## tsigarid

Γιατί έχετε κολλήσει στη λέξη συμβόλαιο; Δεν έχει πάγιο, όποτε θες φεύγεις χωρίς κόστος, δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## studiokristo

> Όσοι πήρατε την υπηρεσία, πότε σας ήρθε ο κωδικός για τη συσκευή?


Συνδρομητής σταθερής, δύο φορές πηγα σε κατάστημα, 4 φορές μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, δεν ήρθε μήνυμα ποτέ. Ολο λένε θα το δούνε και θα με πάρουν πίσω. Έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι μόνο για διαφήμιση, και αν το δίνουν το κάνουν μόνο σε όσους θέλουν. Θα τους ρίξω μια καταγγελία για ψευδή διαφήμιση.

----------


## CptBill

μιας που προκειται για συμβολαιο, ξερουμε σε καταστημα τι δικαιολογητικα χρειαζεται για να ενεργοποιηθει?

----------


## almounia

> Συνδρομητής σταθερής, δύο φορές πηγα σε κατάστημα, 4 φορές μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, δεν ήρθε μήνυμα ποτέ. Ολο λένε θα το δούνε και θα με πάρουν πίσω. Έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι μόνο για διαφήμιση, και αν το δίνουν το κάνουν μόνο σε όσους θέλουν. Θα τους ρίξω μια καταγγελία για ψευδή διαφήμιση.


Βάλε στην παραγγελία σου αν έχεις την καλοσύνη και ότι δεν τιμούν την διαφημιζόμενη προσφορά τους για έκπτωση €20 στη συσκευή σε πελάτες σταθερής vodafone που είναι πρώην cyta (που είναι τραγικό, διότι πλέον ανήκουμε στην vodafone και δεν υπάρχει cyta).
Κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο κανονικά

----------


## jap

> μιας που προκειται για συμβολαιο, ξερουμε σε καταστημα τι δικαιολογητικα χρειαζεται για να ενεργοποιηθει?


Για όσους έχουν συμβόλαιο κινητής ή σταθερής θέλουν μόνο ταυτότητα. Για μένα που δεν είχα τίποτα τέτοιο ζήτησαν μόνο ταυτότητα και λογαριασμό ΔΕΚΟ. Αν δεν ήσουν ποτέ παλιότερα συνδρομητής τους ίσως θέλουν κι ένα αποδεικτικό ΑΦΜ.

----------


## kmpatra

Εκτος του οτι πρεπει να ενημερωνουν 2 με 3 μηνες πριν για τις αλλαγες,δεν μπορουν να τροποποιησουν και τους ορους του συμβολαιου για τον συνδρομητη για οσο ειναι σε δεσμευση,εν προκειμενω για 12 μηνες. Αρα κατι που γραφετε για τελος προωρης αποδεσμευσης,ακομα και αν ανακοινωθει,θα ειναι για τους καινουργιους.Ουτε μπορει να αλλαξει την παροχη των 200 mb για οσο ειστε στην δεσμευση. Για τα προσθετα πακετα βεβαια,εκει ειναι ενα θεμα,μιας και φαινεται οτι εχουν τιμη προσφορας αυτην την περιοδο. Υποθετω οτι αν αυτα τα πακετα αναφερονται στο συμβολαιο,θα εχουν (και αυτο θα υπογραφετε) την ονομαστική τους τιμη.

----------


## sprinter

Προσωπική εμπειρία μετά από χρήση 1,5 μήνα στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα.
Δεν ήμουν συνδρομητής Vodafone. O πωλητής έκανε όλη τη διαδικασία στο κατάστημα και το πήρα ενεργοποιημένο με τους κωδικούς που μου ήρθαν άμεσα στο τηλέφωνό μου.
Έβαλα 20,00€ για 80GB στις 27/6. Στις 27/7 έληγε η περίοδος χρήσης και είχα υπόλοιπο 17GB. 
Έβαλα 10,00€ και τα 17GB προστέθηκαν στα νέα 40GB με περίοδος χρήσης μέχρι 26/8.
Η περιοχή έχει καλό σήμα οπότε Netflix, youtube και streaming παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα με τη συσκευή Vodafone Mobile R219h.
Σε μέρα που ήταν φορτωμένη η συσκευή με 3 τηλέφωνα και 2 laptop, δεν παρατήρησα αλλαγή σε ταχύτητα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Προσωπική εμπειρία μετά από χρήση 1,5 μήνα στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα.
> Δεν ήμουν συνδρομητής Vodafone. O πωλητής έκανε όλη τη διαδικασία στο κατάστημα και το πήρα ενεργοποιημένο με τους κωδικούς που μου ήρθαν άμεσα στο τηλέφωνό μου.
> Έβαλα 20,00€ για 80GB στις 27/6. Στις 27/7 έληγε η περίοδος χρήσης και είχα υπόλοιπο 17GB. 
> Έβαλα 10,00€ και τα 17GB προστέθηκαν στα νέα 40GB με περίοδος χρήσης μέχρι 26/8.
> Η περιοχή έχει καλό σήμα οπότε Netflix, youtube και streaming παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα με τη συσκευή Vodafone Mobile R219h.
> Σε μέρα που ήταν φορτωμένη η συσκευή με 3 τηλέφωνα και 2 laptop, δεν παρατήρησα αλλαγή σε ταχύτητα.


Thnx..

----------


## Melomakarono

Επίσης για όποιον θέλει μπορεί να στέλνει απεριόριστα sms από τον αριθμό 12572 προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα .

----------


## almounia

Με ποιον τρόπο τα απεριόριστα sms; Λινκ;

----------


## Melomakarono

> Με ποιον τρόπο τα απεριόριστα sms; Λινκ;


Αφού κάνεις είσοδο στο myvodafone από υπολογιστή ή browser σε κινητό, θα πατήσεις στην παλιά εμφάνιση και μετά οι υπηρεσίες μου.

Έτσι εμφανίζονται τα μηνύματα.

----------


## markoulismt

καλησπέρα σας
για τα παντα υπάρχει μια λογική εξήγηση και οχι δεν φταίνε παντα τα ufo και οι μασόνοι .
το σιγκεκριμένο προιον δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει διαφορετικά αν δεν ειναι δηλωμενη η καρτα sim σαν συμβολαιο .καθώς σε καθε κατηγορια( καρτα, καρτοπρογραμα, συμβολαια) υπάρχουν περιορισμοί ορθής χρήσης ανα μηνα και ανα ημέρα. οι καρτες sim που έχουν δηλωθεί σαν συμβολαια εχουν την μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία οσον αφορά την ορθή χρήση .

----------


## Black3539

> καλησπέρα σας
> για τα παντα υπάρχει μια λογική εξήγηση και οχι δεν φταίνε παντα τα ufo και οι μασόνοι .
> το σιγκεκριμένο προιον δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει διαφορετικά αν δεν ειναι δηλωμενη η καρτα sim σαν συμβολαιο .καθώς σε καθε κατηγορια( καρτα, καρτοπρογραμα, συμβολαια) υπάρχουν περιορισμοί ορθής χρήσης ανα μηνα και ανα ημέρα. οι καρτες sim που έχουν δηλωθεί σαν συμβολαια εχουν την μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία οσον αφορά την ορθή χρήση .


Έχεις δίκιο, γιατί η ορθή χρήση για παράδειγμα στα καρτοκινητά είναι 3GB.
Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι αυτό έχει ορθή χρήση στα 100GB? :Thinking:

----------


## markoulismt

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να καταργήθηκε κάπου μέσα στο Πάσχα (για συμβόλαια) γτ πλέον έχει εμπορικά διαθέσιμα πρόγραμμα που υπερβαίνουν τα 100gb  και έπρεπε να καταργηθεί για να δουλέψουν τα προγράμματα unlimited που ανακοινωθηκαν πρόσφατα. (όταν γίνεται μια τέτοια αλλαγή που είναι από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά γίνεται μόνο μαζικά).
Παρεπηπτοντος χθες παρέλαβα το mi-fi μου τώρα μετά από μια μέρα χρήσης νιώθω ότι για την τιμή σαν να τους έκλεψα.
Tips αν σε 4g δεν πιάνετε ταχύτητες άνω των 6 8 mbps μπείτε ρύθμισης κ αναγκάστε το mi-fi να συνδεθεί σε 3G και θα με δείτε καλύτερες ταχύτητες από 4g καθώς πλέον δεν μπαίνει κάνεις σε 3g κ το δίκτυο είναι άδειο.

----------


## Black3539

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να καταργήθηκε κάπου μέσα στο Πάσχα (για συμβόλαια) γτ πλέον έχει εμπορικά διαθέσιμα πρόγραμμα που υπερβαίνουν τα 100gb  και έπρεπε να καταργηθεί για να δουλέψουν τα προγράμματα unlimited που ανακοινωθηκαν πρόσφατα. (όταν γίνεται μια τέτοια αλλαγή που είναι από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά γίνεται μόνο μαζικά).
> Παρεπηπτοντος χθες παρέλαβα το mi-fi μου τώρα μετά από μια μέρα χρήσης νιώθω ότι για την τιμή σαν να τους έκλεψα.
> Tips αν σε 4g δεν πιάνετε ταχύτητες άνω των 6 8 mbps μπείτε ρύθμισης κ αναγκάστε το mi-fi να συνδεθεί σε 3G και θα με δείτε καλύτερες ταχύτητες από 4g καθώς πλέον δεν μπαίνει κάνεις σε 3g κ το δίκτυο είναι άδειο.


Μα και στα καρτοκινητά έχουν βγει πακέτα μεγαλύτερα των 3GB όμως...
Πάντως το Mi-Fi που είναι Huawei όντως σκοτώνει σε ταχύτητα, και είναι και αρκετά αξιόπιστο σε θέμα σύνδεσης...

----------


## ilpapacha

> Thnx..


Δεν μεταφέρει το προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο μέχρι την λήξη του επόμενου. Το καθένα λήγει όταν περάσουν οι 30 ημέρες από την ημέρα ενεργοποίησής του.





Μπορείς να έχεις μαζί τα δεδομένα, αθροιστικά, μόνο για τις κοινές ημέρες, μεταξύ των ενεργοποιήσεων των πακέτων.

----------


## sprinter

> Δεν μεταφέρει το προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο μέχρι την λήξη του επόμενου. Το καθένα λήγει όταν περάσουν οι 30 ημέρες από την ημέρα ενεργοποίησής του.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να έχεις μαζί τα δεδομένα, αθροιστικά, μόνο για τις κοινές ημέρες, μεταξύ των ενεργοποιήσεων των πακέτων.


Στη δική μου σύνδεση πάντως μεταφέρθηκαν τα data που έληγαν στις 27/7 και μου τα δίνει διαθέσιμα μέχρι τη λήξη του νέου πακέτου που έβαλα.

----------


## Varulv

για χαρά! Έχω ένα παλιό desktop και φοράει usb 2.0, με αυτό το modemaki mifi, πως μπορώ να πάρω internet σε αυτό το PC? USB stick receiver η κάτι τέτοιο? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jap

Υποθέτω δεν έχει wireless το desktop. Μπορείς να συνδέσεις το mifi με το καλώδιο φόρτισής του στην USB του desktop, θα το δει σαν κάρτα δικτύου. Ή να βάλεις wireless καρτούλα στην usb του desktop και να δει το mifi ως wireless. Αν δεν έχεις ήδη πάρει το mifi, υπάρχουν και USB στικάκια που παίρνουν SIM. Δεν ξέρω και στη μία περίπτωση και στην άλλη τι απαιτείται από drivers, αν είναι πρόσφατος ο υπολογιστής βλέπει αμέσως τόσο το mifi όσο και το usb stick και ή παίζει με τη μία ή το βλέπει σαν εξωτερικό δίσκο (για την ακρίβεια cd-rom) και στήνεις από εκεί τα drivers. Πες τι έχεις ήδη να σου προτείνουμε την καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## Varulv

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Δεν έχει wifi το desktop μέσα. Και δεν έχω πάρει τίποτα ακόμα, ψάχνομαι γενικός για την καλύτερη λύση. Θεώρησα επειδή είναι νησί (κύθηρα) πως το modem *ίσως* πιάνει καλύτερα το σήμα. Άραγε θα έχω χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες λόγο θήρας usb 2.0 αντί για 3.0?

----------


## jap

Η πιο απλή λύση είναι αυτή. (Ενδεικτικά σου δείχνω, λογικά θα βρεις πιο φτηνά) Συνδέεται απευθείας στον υπολογιστή και παίρνει μέσα τη SIM. Αν όμως έχεις θέμα με το σήμα εκεί που είναι το desktop, παίρνεις ένα τέτοιο (αντίστοιχο με το mifi της vodafone), το οποίο παίρνει τη SIM και φτιάχνει το δικό του ασύρματο δίκτυο όπου μοιράζει το internet της SIM. Σε συνδυασμό με ένα τέτοιο ή τέτοιο, που θα το  βάλεις στο desktop για να βλέπεις ασύρματα δίκτυα και να συνδέεσαι με το mifi. Τα προϊόντα όλα ενδεικτικά και σίγουρα θα τα βρεις αλλού φτηνότερα από τον Γερμανό.

Σημασία για το σενάριό σου είναι όχι η USB 2/3 αλλά να είναι το στικάκι/mifi 4G και όχι 3G, πάντα σε συνάρτηση με το σήμα που έχεις. Και αν π.χ. η vodafone δεν έχει σήμα, δεν σου κάνει το πακέτο που συζητάμε. Επίσης, το πρώτο USB για wifi με το κεραιάκι είναι μεν πιο ακριβό αλλά πιάνει καλύτερο σήμα, σε περίπτωση που θες να του κάνεις κι άλλη χρήση ή που το mifi το βάλεις σε μακρινή θέση.

----------


## Melomakarono

Δεν θα πρότεινα σε καμία περίπτωση τα παλιά usb stick που ναι μεν παίρνουν sim δεν έχουν όμως wifi.
Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι εάν το usb stick έχει wifi ή έχετε mifi και τα 2 μπορούν να τρέξουν από powerbank. Μην κολλάτε ότι δουλεύει μόνο όταν το έχετε κουμπωμένο σε laptop. 
Πάρτε το usb stick με ένα powerbank και βγάλτε το στο μπαλκόνι ή σε καμία ταράτσα για να πιάνει τέρμα σήμα.

----------


## jap

Δεν έχει όμως wifi ο φίλος που ρώτησε. Ναι, το πιο σωστό είναι mifi + wifi. Ακόμα πιο σωστό αν έχει τρόπο να δώσει τροφοδοσία είναι ένα router και wifi ή ενσύρματο ή οτιδήποτε, αλλά ξεφεύγει το κόστος, για 1 μήνα το θέλει.

----------


## markoulismt

Η ποιο οικονομική λύση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ εφόσον το θες για 1 2 μήνες είναι να πάρεις ένα επώνυμο καλώδιο κινητού 2 3 μέτρα κάτω από 10 ευρώ κόστος και κάνεις hot-spot το κινητό σου στο desktop μέσο USB στην περιοχή σου ποιος πάροχος έχει την καλύτερη καλύψει (και το 3g μην το αμελήσεις σκεδον παντού είναι άδειο το 3g)

----------


## Varulv

> Δεν έχει όμως wifi ο φίλος που ρώτησε. Ναι, το πιο σωστό είναι mifi + wifi. Ακόμα πιο σωστό αν έχει τρόπο να δώσει τροφοδοσία είναι ένα router και wifi ή ενσύρματο ή οτιδήποτε, αλλά ξεφεύγει το κόστος, για 1 μήνα το θέλει.


κατατοπιστικότατος!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αγόρασα το mifi της vodafone μιας και μόνο αυτό πιάνει κάτω εκεί, ελπίζω να μπορέσω να παίξω και κανένα lol χωρίς lag... (Πιάνει 4 γραμμές 4g εκεί).

- - - Updated - - -

Συγγνώμη για το διπλό post! Ξέχασα να σας δείξω το receiver. Το σωστό είναι?

----------


## jap

> Συγγνώμη για το διπλό post! Ξέχασα να σας δείξω το receiver. Το σωστό είναι?


Μια χαρά. Το στήνεις, το αφήνεις συνδεδεμένο και το ξεχνάς.

----------


## Varulv

> Μια χαρά. Το στήνεις, το αφήνεις συνδεδεμένο και το ξεχνάς.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, Jap! Καλό καλοκαίρι.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jap

Πάει, το φάγαμε κιόλας  :Smile:  Για το πρώτο σκέλος βγήκε πολύ χρήσιμο το συγκεκριμένο προγραμματάκι.

----------


## thiva7

Καλησπέρα,
χτες πηρα την συγκεκριμένη  προσφορά μαζι με το R219H .
αλλα εχω ενα περιεργο προβλημα που λογικα θα εχει να κανει με ρυθμίσεις .
οταν εχω την καρτα στο  R219H με 4G η ταχυτητα δεν ξεπερναει τα 4-5mbps
ενω οταν βαζω την καρτα στο R207 που ειναι 3G η ταχυτητα ειναι πολυ πιο πανω , μεχρι και 10 πιανω,
μπορει καποιος φιλος να μου πει τις σωστες ρυθμίσεις ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## sprkrt

δεν ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων, απλα η μπαντα στα 3G ειναι λιγοτερο γεματη απο αυτην στο 4G.

----------


## jap

Παρόμοια συμπεριφορά ανέφεραν και σε άλλο forum. Τουριστικές περιοχές πίτα από κόσμο. Μικρός θυμάμαι στο χωριό που πήγαινα όλο το καλοκαίρι την εβδομάδα του 15Αύγουστου έκοβαν εκ περιτροπής το νερό γιατί δεν έφτανε για όλους.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Καλησπέρα,
> χτες πηρα την συγκεκριμένη  προσφορά μαζι με το R219H .
> αλλα εχω ενα περιεργο προβλημα που λογικα θα εχει να κανει με ρυθμίσεις .
> οταν εχω την καρτα στο  R219H με 4G η ταχυτητα δεν ξεπερναει τα 4-5mbps
> ενω οταν βαζω την καρτα στο R207 που ειναι 3G η ταχυτητα ειναι πολυ πιο πανω , μεχρι και 10 πιανω,
> μπορει καποιος φιλος να μου πει τις σωστες ρυθμίσεις ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω


το R219H σε 3g-only mode πόσο βγάζει?

----------


## markoulismt

Το μέγιστο που έχω δει από το r219h σε 3g με κάρτα vf είναι 20 κόμμα κάτι στο download με απόσταση από την κεραία κοντά στα 2 χλμ ακτίνα αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω δει κάτω από 6. Επειδή είμαι σε τουριστική περιοχή μέχρι τέλη Σεπτέμβρη δεν ξανα πειραζω τις ρυθμίσεις μ

----------


## David776

Can you Tell me if it is possible to get this without a Greek Bank Account ?

----------


## sdikr

> Can you Tell me if it is possible to get this without a Greek Bank Account ?


This is a program that you have to get in a contract with Vodafone for 12 months,  most likely they will not offer it to you if you do not have a Greek Address.

Have a look at this 
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...e-go-me-karta/

----------


## David776

> This is a program that you have to get in a contract with Vodafone for 12 months,  most likely they will not offer it to you if you do not have a Greek Address.
> 
> Have a look at this 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...e-go-me-karta/


Thank you for your fast reply ! My father is for 2-3 Months in Greek and got a greek passport + Greek Adress. But he have no Greek Bank Account, only a Bank Account in Germany. Do you know if you need a Greek Bank Account for this ? Thank you

----------


## almounia

I don't think you need a hellenic bank account, as long as you can make sure you pay your bills somehow (via credit card, bank transfer etc.) on a monthly basis (that is whenever you choose to purchase one of the data packs offered).

----------


## Melomakarono

> Thank you for your fast reply ! My father is for 2-3 Months in Greek and got a greek passport + Greek Adress. But he have no Greek Bank Account, only a Bank Account in Germany. Do you know if you need a Greek Bank Account for this ? Thank you


No, you don’t. 
You can use PayPal to pay the contract.

----------


## jap

Να επιβεβαιώσω πως όταν προστεθεί ΙΔΙΟ πακέτο πριν λήξει το παλιό, όσα GB είχαν μείνει από το παλιό παρατείνονται σε διάρκεια.



Από ότι γράφουν αλλού, αν έχεις το 40άρι πακέτο και προσθέσεις 10άρι ή το αντίστροφο παίζουν ανεξάρτητα και δεν προστίθενται.

----------


## David776

I have two more questions about this contract. Maybe someone can help me with my questions  :Smile: 

1. If the 40 GB data volume is used in 2 weeks of a month and it is empty. What are my options then ? Can i add another 40 GB and pay again 9.95 EUR ? Or i have to wait till the next month ? 

2. Can i pay this contract with PayPal ? 

Thank you !  :Smile:

----------


## stefanos1999

> Να επιβεβαιώσω πως όταν προστεθεί ΙΔΙΟ πακέτο πριν λήξει το παλιό, όσα GB είχαν μείνει από το παλιό παρατείνονται σε διάρκεια.    Από ότι γράφουν αλλού, αν έχεις το 40άρι πακέτο και προσθέσεις 10άρι ή το αντίστροφο παίζουν ανεξάρτητα και δεν προστίθενται.


  εκδίδεται μηνιαιος λογ/σμος που βλέπει/εκτυπωνει ο πελάτης από το myaccount της vf;

----------


## jap

> 2. Can i pay this contract with PayPal ?


2. Yes, you may use PayPal through My Account.

- - - Updated - - -




> εκδίδεται μηνιαιος λογ/σμος που βλέπει/εκτυπωνει ο πελάτης από το myaccount της vf;



Ναι. Επειδή είχαν μεν τα στοιχεία μου από παλιότερες συνδέσεις αλλά δεν είχαν email - κινητό, μου τον έστειλαν και σε χαρτί τυπωμένο. Άσχετα που τον πήρα μετά τη λήξη του. Αν έχεις καταχωρημένα στοιχεία υποτίθεται τον στέλνουν μέσω email/sms.

----------


## sprkrt

Σε ενημερωνουν με καποιο τροπο 1-2 μερες πριν τη ημερολογιακη ληξη του πακετου σου;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Ναι. Επειδή είχαν μεν τα στοιχεία μου από παλιότερες συνδέσεις αλλά δεν είχαν email - κινητό, μου τον έστειλαν και σε χαρτί τυπωμένο. Άσχετα που τον πήρα μετά τη λήξη του. Αν έχεις καταχωρημένα στοιχεία υποτίθεται τον στέλνουν μέσω email/sms.


  ομολογώ οτι το 40αρι πακέτο με τα 10€ είναι δελεαστικο, πλην όμως προσωπικά δεν θα προχωρούσα σε σύναψη συμβολαιου μέχρι να δω τη κανονική/μετά προσφοράς τιμή . Υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση έως πότε ισχύει η προσφορά;

----------


## Nikgreekk

20€ δεν είχαν πει ότι είναι η κανονική τιμή;

----------


## sprkrt

απο τη στιγμη που κανεις συμβολαιο δεν μπορουν να αλλαξουν την τιμη πριν ληξει. Αν ληξει η προσφορα αυτο θα αφορα τους νεους πελατες και μονο.

----------


## jap

Το συμβόλαιο δεν δεσμεύει σε τίποτα. Αν ποτέ διπλασιαστούν οι τιμές (και υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πιο συμφέρον) απλά δεν παίρνεις άλλο πακέτο. Στην πράξη, μια χαρά είναι για φέτος το καλοκαίρι και να βρίσκεται η εν λόγω sim, του χρόνου βλέπουμε. Αν κάποιος το θέλει για όλο το χρόνο, μάλλον πρέπει να δει άλλες λύσεις.

----------


## stefanos1999

προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτο το προγραμμα συμβολαίου της vf είναι ιδανικό για όσους κάνουν πολύ μικρή χρήση data πχ συναγερμούς κτλ (κάτω από 200mb/μήνα) και θέλουν να αποφύγουν τις υποχρεωτικές ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας των καρτοκινητων.

----------


## bugyman

Με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω αυτή τη sim για το 4g router που έχω στο χωριό. Επειδή έχω συνδεδεμένη webcam, ξέρει κανείς αν θα μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση; Με την cosmote αλλάζω το apn από "internet" σε "vpn-internet" και δουλεύει. Στη vodafone ξέρετε αν γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω αυτή τη sim για το 4g router που έχω στο χωριό. Επειδή έχω συνδεδεμένη webcam, ξέρει κανείς αν θα μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση; Με την cosmote αλλάζω το apn από "internet" σε "vpn-internet" και δουλεύει. Στη vodafone ξέρετε αν γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο;


  Με vpn-internet σε βγάζει από το nat; Συμβόλαιο ή καρτοκινητο;

----------


## jap

> Με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω αυτή τη sim για το 4g router που έχω στο χωριό. Επειδή έχω συνδεδεμένη webcam, ξέρει κανείς αν θα μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση; Με την cosmote αλλάζω το apn από "internet" σε "vpn-internet" και δουλεύει. Στη vodafone ξέρετε αν γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο;


Δεν ξέρω για κάποια τέτοια δυνατότητα. Κάποια router προσφέρουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα ή θα μπορούσες μέσω ενός μόνιμα αναμμένου υπολογιστή, αλλά δεν σου λέω κάτι καινούργιο. Στη vodafone από όσο ξέρω είναι ή internet ή web.session το APN, ανάλογα με το αν είναι συμβόλαιο ή καρτοκινητό. Έχουν πάντως πολύ ενημερωμένο support (εφόσον σε περάσουν σε τεχνικούς), δεν χάνεις τίποτα να πάρεις ένα τηλ. να ρωτήσεις. Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να πάρεις μια καρτούλα και να κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου, δεν κοστίζει κάτι.

----------


## ilpapacha

> Με vpn-internet σε βγάζει από το nat; Συμβόλαιο ή καρτοκινητο;


Το χρησιμοποιώ με συμβόλαιο. Χρειάζεται να πάρεις τηλέφωνο την εξυπηρέτηση να πεις ότι θέλεις να βλέπεις πχ απομακρυσμένα κάμερες κτλ και στο ενεργοποιούν. Συνήθως παίρνει 1 εργάσιμη ημέρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω αυτή τη sim για το 4g router που έχω στο χωριό. Επειδή έχω συνδεδεμένη webcam, ξέρει κανείς αν θα μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση; Με την cosmote αλλάζω το apn από "internet" σε "vpn-internet" και δουλεύει. Στη vodafone ξέρετε αν γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο;


Η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα της Vodafone είναι σε private ip και δεν μπορούν να σε γυρίσουν σε public, καθώς δεν υποστηρίζεται, όπως μου είπαν, από το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Το χρησιμοποιώ με συμβόλαιο. Χρειάζεται να πάρεις τηλέφωνο την εξυπηρέτηση να πεις ότι θέλεις να βλέπεις πχ απομακρυσμένα κάμερες κτλ και στο ενεργοποιούν. Συνήθως παίρνει 1 εργάσιμη ημέρα.


  ποιό πρόγραμμα συμβολάιου αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## ilpapacha

> ποιό πρόγραμμα συμβολάιου αν επιτρέπεται?


Είχα το πρόγραμμα Giga max στην αρχή, όπου μου είχαν δώσει μια 2η sim για να την χρησιμοποιώ σε κάποιο tablet, mifi κτλ και τώρα έχω κάνει το unlimited, όπου έχω πάρει και μια 2η κάρτα και την χρησιμοποιώ όπως πριν.

----------


## ribo7

Παιδιά ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για το "Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot" και έχω μερικές απορίες:
- Ποιο Mifi δίνει η Vodafone? Το R218h 4G ή το R219h 4G? Μπορείς να επιλέξεις ποιο θέλεις? Το βρίσκεις κάπου φθηνότερα αντί να το πάρεις από Vodafone?
- Αν δεν πάρω Mifi και βάλω την SIM σε ένα παλιό κινητό, θα μπορώ να το κάνω hotspot και να συνδεθούν άλλες συσκευές? Θα δω διαφορά στην ταχύτητα σε σχέση με το Mifi λέτε?
- Αν τελειώσουν τα GB του πακέτου, κόβεται απλά το ιντερνετ ή σε χρεώνει για τα έξτρα KB/MB? Στον τιμοκατάλογο δεν είδα κάπου για έξτρα χρέωση, απλά ρωτάω για επιβεβαίωση.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ilpapacha

> Παιδιά ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για το "Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot" και έχω μερικές απορίες:
> - Ποιο Mifi δίνει η Vodafone? Το R218h 4G ή το R219h 4G? Μπορείς να επιλέξεις ποιο θέλεις? Το βρίσκεις κάπου φθηνότερα αντί να το πάρεις από Vodafone?
> - Αν δεν πάρω Mifi και βάλω την SIM σε ένα παλιό κινητό, θα μπορώ να το κάνω hotspot και να συνδεθούν άλλες συσκευές? Θα δω διαφορά στην ταχύτητα σε σχέση με το Mifi λέτε?
> - Αν τελειώσουν τα GB του πακέτου, κόβεται απλά το ιντερνετ ή σε χρεώνει για τα έξτρα KB/MB? Στον τιμοκατάλογο δεν είδα κάπου για έξτρα χρέωση, απλά ρωτάω για επιβεβαίωση.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλημέρα,

Δεν σου δίνουν κάποια συσκευή μαζί, παίρνεις μόνο την κάρτα. Αν θέλεις να το βρεις φθηνότερο, καλύτερα να ψάξεις για μεταχειρισμένο ή μέσω κάποιου άλλου ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος (skroutz,eBay, Amazon κτλ). Μπορείς να την βάλεις σε κάποιο κινητό και να κάνεις διαμοιρασμό του σήματος από εκεί. Δε νομίζω ότι θα δεις κάποια διαφορά μεταξύ του mifi και του κινητού.

Όταν τελειώσουν τα gb του πακέτου, απλά κόβεται το ίντερνετ.

----------


## jap

Έδιναν κάποιο mifi με 40 ευρώ και για ένα συγκεκριμένο διάστημα το έδιναν στα 20 ειδικά για όσους έχουν ήδη συμβόλαιο vodafone. Έχει συζητηθεί παραπάνω. Αν το δίνουν ακόμα στα 20 ευρώ και αν το δικαιούσαι συμφέρει. Αλλιώς, στα 40 κοντά έχει και η cosmote/γερμανός, μέσες άκρες ελάχιστες οι διαφορές σε δυνατότητες. Το ποιο mifi δίνει η vodafone είναι μάλλον ανάλογα τη διαθεσιμότητα στα καταστήματα, μεταξύ των 2 που ανέφερες. 

Για την ταχύτητα μεταξύ hotspot και mifi δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, εξαρτάται τι υλοποίηση έχει για το 4G (LTE). Αν κάποιο από τα δύο είναι CAT 5 και το άλλο CAT 6 πιο γρήγορο θεωρητικά είναι το CAT 6 ή αν βρεις και CAT 7 ακόμα πιο γρήγορο. Μπορεί σήμερα να είναι το mifi πιο γρήγορο από το κινητό και μεθαύριο να αλλάξεις κινητό και να είναι το κινητό πιο γρήγορο, ως πιο σύγχρονο. Αλλά αυτές οι ταχύτητες είναι θεωρητικές, στην πράξη ειδικά αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις καλοκαίρι αποδείχτηκε ότι το θέμα είναι πόσο πιταρισμένο είναι το δίκτυο κάθε περιοχής, η ταχύτητα στη πράξη είναι πολύ χαμηλότερη από τα θεωρητικά όρια. Να δεις αν σε εξυπηρετεί σαν τρόπος χρήσης το mifi σε συνάρτηση με το κόστος του, εγώ θα έλεγα ναι γιατί διαλέγεις ένα σημείο με καλό σήμα, ενώ το κινητό το έχεις δίπλα σου. Μπορείς να κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά και με ένα παροπλισμένο παλιό κινητό βέβαια.

Κατά τα άλλα ισχύουν αυτά που γράφει ο ilpapacha.

----------


## ribo7

Ευχαριστώ, κατάλαβα!
Εγώ σκέψου έχω 24άρα ADSL Vodafone σπίτι αλλά αν είναι ταυτόχρονα 2-3 κινητά συνδεδεμένα και streamάρουν και θέλω να streamάρω και κάτι στην τηλεόραση, τότε στην TV κολλάει. Και θέλω να έχω τα πολλά έξτρα GB ώστε οι γονείς στα κινητά τους να συνδέονται στο Giga Wifi και εγώ στην TV να κρατάω το bandwidth της ADSL γραμμής. Και εννοείται φυσικά δε θα με χαλάσει η mobile broadband SIM να την παίρνω και στις διακοπές μαζί μου.

Υπάρχει παλιό κινητό, ή ακόμα και δεύτερη slot σε dual sim κινητό (Redmi Note 8 - άσχετο, που βλέπεις τι CAT υποστηρίζει το κινητό?) και σκεφτόμουν να την έβαζα εκεί. Αλλά αν υπάρχει ακόμα η προσφορά του Mifi με 20€ εννοείται συμφέρει! Θα το ρωτήσω, δε το ήξερα!

----------


## jap

https://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/342f51e4 για το Redmi Note 8, είναι Cat 12, έως 603 Mbit/s download 102 Mbit/s upload.  Και τα 2 mifi που λέγαμε είναι Cat 4, έως 150/50. Δεν πιάνεις τέτοιες ταχύτητες στα ελληνικά δίκτυα στην πράξη, σημασία έχει όπως είπα τι θεωρείς εσύ πιο πρακτικό. Και τα 2 υποστηρίζουν έως 10 χρήστες, κάποια παλιότερα υποστήριζαν έως 5, ίσως να σου είναι άχρηστο στην πράξη.

----------


## ribo7

Αγόρασα τελικά σκέτη SIM για το Giga Wifi on the spot και την έβαλα σε ένα παλιό Huawei. Έβαλα πακετάκι 40GB (με τα 9.95€) και στο Vodafone my account μου βγάζει και έξτρα 10GB EU roam. Τι φάση? Ξέρω ότι το πακέτο λέει για πολιτική ορθής χρήσης τα 10GB στο εξωτερικό, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιείς τα 10GB Addon που μου γράφει και άρα σου μένουν τα 40GB για Ελλάδα? Νόμιζα ότι από τα 40 θα έτρωγα και στο εξωτερικό. Καλή φάση αν παίζει έτσι (όχι ότι πάμε κάπου πλέον)


Να πω ότι στο vodafone.gr/myvmb μου δίνει μόνο τα 40GB ως διαθέσιμα.

----------


## jap

Κι εγώ ρώτησα το ίδιο σε άλλο φόρουμ. Η απάντηση είναι ότι τα 10 gb δεν είναι έξτρα από τα 40.Απλα από τα 40 έως 10 μπορείς να φας σε roaming. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το διευκρινίζει κάπου στα ψιλά γράμματα. Στο my account δεν είχαν άλλο τρόπο να το δείξουν.

----------


## prionia

Καλημερα....το αγορασα εχθες και μου ειπαν οτι παιρνει καρτα και απο αλλους παροχους,ειναι ξεκλειδωτο!
ξερετε που μπορουμε να βρουμε ρυθμισεις για αλλους παροχους?

----------


## prionia

... τελικά τα κατάφερα! Δημιούργησα προφίλ ΟΤΕ...

----------


## ilpapacha

Τα settings μπορείς να στα πουν και στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών του παρόχου. Αναλόγως τον τύπο προγράμματος που χρησιμοποιείς μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σε βάλουν σε publi ip και να έχεις απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση, μέσω VPN.

----------


## dextergsxr

καλησπερα παρελαβα την καρτα ενεροποιηθηκε εχω κανονικα σημα αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω να ενεργοποιησω τα πακετα..... κανω αυτα που αναφερατε πιο πανω προσεχω το http και οχι https αλλα με βγαζει στην σελιδα της vodafone γενικα.... πηρα και τηλ και δεν εβγαλα ακρη..... αν μπορει να βόηθησει καποιος???

----------


## ilpapacha

> καλησπερα παρελαβα την καρτα ενεροποιηθηκε εχω κανονικα σημα αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω να ενεργοποιησω τα πακετα..... κανω αυτα που αναφερατε πιο πανω προσεχω το http και οχι https αλλα με βγαζει στην σελιδα της vodafone γενικα.... πηρα και τηλ και δεν εβγαλα ακρη..... αν μπορει να βόηθησει καποιος???


Έχεις τηρήσει τα παρακάτω;

----------


## dextergsxr

ναι εχω κλειστο wifi και δεδωμενα μονο της καρτας την vodafone.... επσης εχω δοκιμασει με ολλους τους browser Κια εχω προσεξει να μην εχει το htttps αλλα http....

πρεπει να φτιαξω λογαριασμο η εκει που μπαινω απλα εμεργοποιω τα πακετα???

----------


## ilpapacha

> ναι εχω κλειστο wifi και δεδωμενα μονο της καρτας την vodafone.... επσης εχω δοκιμασει με ολλους τους browser Κια εχω προσεξει να μην εχει το htttps αλλα http....
> 
> πρεπει να φτιαξω λογαριασμο η εκει που μπαινω απλα εμεργοποιω τα πακετα???


Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις κάποιον λογαριασμό. Παίρνει τα στοιχεία από τον αριθμό της κάρτας που σου έχουν δώσει.
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...GC_XxY4wjB5bv0

----------


## dextergsxr

εχω καταφερει να φτασω στη σελιδα που διχνει η φωτο στο βημα 7 αλλα δεν εχει πουθενα επιλογη ενεργοποιησης πακετου

----------


## ilpapacha

> εχω καταφερει να φτασω στη σελιδα που διχνει η φωτο στο βημα 7 αλλα δεν εχει πουθενα επιλογη ενεργοποιησης πακετου


Μπήκα πριν λίγο κανονικά 


Κάνε μια απόπειρα να σβήσεις ιστορικό/cache και δοκίμασε ξανά

Αν δεν παίξει τότε προσπάθησε να καλέσεις ξανά την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών

----------


## dextergsxr

τελικα παιδια το βρηκα για οσουν ψαχνουν μπηκα απο google chrome πατησα πανω δεξια τις τελιτσες βεα καρτελα ανωνυμης πλοηγησης και με αυτον τον τροπο μπαινει κανονικα....

----------


## GregoirX23

Μερικές απορίες.. 
Αν καταναλώσεις τα 200ΜΒ και δεν έχεις πακέτο ενεργό, τι γίνεται; 
Η αν έχεις πακέτο και το τελειώσεις; 
Διακόπτεται η πρόσβαση Η αρχίζει ογκοχρέωση; 
Και κάτι ακόμα.. Χρειάζεται να βάλουμε προστασία από 5ψήφια σε αυτό;

- - - Updated - - -

Απ'ότι διάβασα πίσω: Όταν τελειώσουν τα gb του πακέτου, απλά κόβεται το ίντερνετ.
Οπότε μένει απλά το ερώτημα: Χρειάζεται να βάλουμε προστασία από 5ψήφια σε αυτό; :Thinking:

----------


## stelios4711

> Μερικές απορίες.. 
> Αν καταναλώσεις τα 200ΜΒ και δεν έχεις πακέτο ενεργό, τι γίνεται; 
> Η αν έχεις πακέτο και το τελειώσεις; 
> Διακόπτεται η πρόσβαση Η αρχίζει ογκοχρέωση; 
> Και κάτι ακόμα.. Χρειάζεται να βάλουμε προστασία από 5ψήφια σε αυτό;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Απ'ότι διάβασα πίσω: Όταν τελειώσουν τα gb του πακέτου, απλά κόβεται το ίντερνετ.
> Οπότε μένει απλά το ερώτημα: Χρειάζεται να βάλουμε προστασία από 5ψήφια σε αυτό;


Αν καταναλώσεις  τα 200ΜΒ και δεν έχεις πακέτο ενεργό απλά δεν θα μπορείς να μπεις στο Internet και να αγοράσεις άλλο πακέτο, καθώς για την αγορά πακέτου απαιτείται να μπεις στη σελίδα τους από το δικό τους δίκτυο 

Ογκοχρέωση πως να υπάρξει; αφού δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να έχεις λεφτά μέσα. Η μοναδική συναλλαγή που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να αγοράσεις πακέτο.
Οπότε το ίδιο ισχύει κι για την προστασία από 5ψήφια. Τι προστασία; τι να σου φάει; αφού δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά μέσα με κανέναν τρόπο. Επιπλέον το νουμεράκι δεν κάνει/δέχεται κλήσεις. SMS δέχεται αλλά δεν στέλνει καθώς δεν υπάρχει πακέτο για SMS ούτε λεφτά μέσα άρα δεν μπορεί να τα χρεώσει. 
Αφού λοιπόν δεν κάνει κλήσεις δεν στέλνει SMS τότε δεν μπορεί με κανένα τρόπο να σου πάρουν λεφτά τα 5ψήφια

----------


## GregoirX23

Για τις κλήσεις επόμενο είναι σε data only card.. 

Ογκοχρέωση θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μιας και μιλάμε για στυλ συμβόλαιο και όχι για καρτοκινητό στυλ onthego.. 
Με χρέωση μετά στο λογαριασμό όπως τα πακέτα που τα πληρώνεις μετά..
Αλλά αφού στο κόβει όταν τελειώσει το πακέτο οκ.. Άρα δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα.. 

Πάμε στο άλλο τώρα.. 
Απορία.. Το ότι δεν στέλνει μηνύματα μου το είπαν και από την εξυπηρέτηση.. Αλλά αυτό στο τιμοκατάλογο γιατί υπάρχει; 
Χρέωση SMS: 0,1276 €/ SMS σε δίκτυα εσωτερικού, 0,2108€ /SMS σε δίκτυα εξωτερικού. :Thinking:

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλησπερα παρελαβα την καρτα ενεροποιηθηκε εχω κανονικα σημα αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω να ενεργοποιησω τα πακετα..... κανω αυτα που αναφερατε πιο πανω προσεχω το http και οχι https αλλα με βγαζει στην σελιδα της vodafone γενικα.... πηρα και τηλ και δεν εβγαλα ακρη..... αν μπορει να βόηθησει καποιος???


Μέχρι στιγμής το ίδιο θέμα και εγώ με τη σελίδα.. Νέα σιμ.. 
http://www.vodafone.gr/MYVMB.



```
Error 404--Not Found
From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
10.x.x 404 Not Found
The server has not found anything matching the Request-URI. No indication is given of whether the condition is temporary or permanent.

If the server does not wish to make this information available to the client, the status code 403 (Forbidden) can be used instead. The 410 (Gone) status code SHOULD be used if the server knows, through some internally configurable mechanism, that an old resource is permanently unavailable and has no forwarding address.
```

Επίσης δεν κλειδώνει σε 4g.. Μόνο 3g.. 
Είμαι στο chat, για να δούμε.. 
Ίντερνετ έχει πάντως.. Προφανώς από τα 200ΜΒ..
Την έχω σε mifi τη σιμ.. 
Στην αρχή δεν είχα καθόλου ίντερνετ γιατί μάλλον "χτύπαγαν" οι καρφωτοί dns της κάρτας δικτύου.. Το έβαλα auto.. Τους επανέφερα πάλι τους dns..

----------


## gcf

Δοκίμασε να μπεις με incognito mode ή και με άλλο browser.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δοκίμασε να μπεις με incognito mode ή και με άλλο browser.


To δοκίμασα.. Τπτ..

- - - Updated - - -

4λεπτά αναμονή λένε, 2 ώρες κάνουν.. 
Αν και όχι πάντα.. Το τεχνικό τμήμα πιο πολύ.. Νομίζω.. Η εξυπηρέτηση πρώτα ήταν πιο γρήγορη.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Τα sms που ήρθαν κατά σειρά.. 


*Spoiler:*




			13/5/2021 19:51	Vodafone	H ENEPΓOΠOIHΣH TOY ΔIKTYOY 4G OΛOKΛHPΩΘHKE. ΓIA TH XPHΣH TOY ΔIKTYOY 4G ENΔEXETAI NA XPEIAΣTEI EΠANEKKINHΣH THΣ ΣYΣKEYHΣ ΣAΣ

13/5/2021 18:09	Vodafone	KAΛΩΣHPΘATE ΣTO ΔIKTYO THΣ VODAFONE! TO AITHMA ΣAΣ ΓIA ENEPΓOΠOIHΣH TOY ΠPOΓPAMMATOΣ VODAFONE GIGA WIFI ON THE SPOT YΛOΠOIHΘHKE. ΓIA ENHMEPΩΣH YΠOΛOIΠOY KAI ENEPΓOΠOIHΣH ΠAKETΩN INTERNET EΠIΣKEYTEITE TH ΣEΛIΔA: WWW.VODAFONE.GR/MYVMB.

13/5/2021 18:09	Vodafone	KAΛΩΣHPΘATE ΣTO ΔIKTYO THΣ VODAFONE! ΓIA NA EXETE ΠANTA TON EΛEΓXO THΣ XPHΣHΣ ΣAΣ KATEBAΣTE ΔΩPEAN THN EΦAPMOΓH MY VODAFONE AΠΛA ME MIA KINHΣH EΔΩ https://www.vodafone.gr/mobileapphome




Η ενεργοποίηση του 4g έγινε από την υποστήριξη.. Όχι αυτόματα.. Ότι να ΄ναι.. 
Ήρθε και sms για την ενεργοποίηση του e-bill..

Θέλω να τους ρωτήσω και για προστασία από τα 5ψήφια να δω τι θα πουν..
Ελπίζω να μη με πιάσουν μεσάνυχτα στην αναμονή..

Πρόσθεσα τον αριθμό και στο My Vodafone.. 
Και περιμένουμε....

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά έκαναν επανεκκίνηση της γραμμής.. 
Αλλά μάλλον το θέμα ήταν κολλημένη cache browser.. Βλέπε μπισκότα(cookies)..   :Embarassed: 
Αλλά σε 2 browsers (opera&edge) ρε παιδί μου.. Τι να πω.. 

Επίσης μου είπαν να μπω στα παρακάτω.. 
vodafone.gr/myvmb 
Το οποίο πάει στο: services.vodafone.gr/services/myvmb/landing.action
Το θέμα μάλλον το κάνει η ανακατεύθυνση σε https.. 
Ούτε σε private mode άνοιγε σωστά.. 
Με καθαρισμό των cookies έστρωσε.. Αλλά... Θέλουν πάλι ρύθμιση όλα τα άλλα αποθηκευμένα sites.. 
Είχε φάει σκάλωμα.. Σπάνια μου συμβαίνει αυτό.. 
Στο κινητό έπαιξε με τη μια..

Συμβαίνουν κ αυτά καμιά φορά..  :Whistle: 

Πάντως το 4g απορώ γιατί το έχουν ακόμα σαν έξτρα, δωρεάν μεν, υπηρεσία και όχι από αρχή ενεργό..

- - - Updated - - -

Ότι τα καταφέραμε, τα καταφέραμε.. 
Έβαλα και πακέτο για δοκιμή.. 
Τώρα το θέμα ταχύτητα - σήμα - θέση mifi, είναι εντελώς άλλη ιστορία.. 
Εδώ που είμαι το καλύτερο 4g το έχει η κοτε.. Λίγο πριν κόψω το booster έτσι ήταν.. 
Anyway.. Θα δούμε.. 

*Ξέχασα να ρωτήσω για τα 5ψήφια.. Αύριο αυτό..

----------


## ilpapacha

Την φραγή για τα 5ψηφια, μπορείς να την κάνεις και μέσω της εφαρμογής

----------


## GregoirX23

> Την φραγή για τα 5ψηφια, μπορείς να την κάνεις και μέσω της εφαρμογής


Αν είναι για το συγκεκριμένο, θα το δω μετά..  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Στο my vodafone είχα αποθηκευμένη τη σταθερή.. 
Πρόσθεσα μεν από το pc το onthespot αλλά για να δούμε τώρα πως θα το βρω στο app..
Άραγε να θέλει νέο account; Στο ίδιο αφμ είναι.. 
Μάλλον ε;
Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι χώρια η κινητή από τη σταθερή και με διαφορετικά μητρώα.. 
Θα δω τι θα κάνω..

----------


## ilpapacha

Γι αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται άλλο account, μόνο αυτό το πρόγραμμα έχω από Vodafone. Από την στιγμή που είναι ίδιο ΑΦΜ, θα ήταν πολύ παράξενο να θέλει άλλο προφίλ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γι αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται άλλο account, μόνο αυτό το πρόγραμμα έχω από Vodafone. Από την στιγμή που είναι ίδιο ΑΦΜ, θα ήταν πολύ παράξενο να θέλει άλλο προφίλ.


Έχουν διαφορετικά μητρώα συνδρομητή όμως.. 
Θα ρωτήσω αύριο.. 
Πριν πρόσθεσα το onthespot στο account που έχω αλλά δεν μου το βγάζει.. 
Ούτε με αφήνει να κάνω νέο.. 
Όπως είπα.. Θα δείξει αύριο..  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάλι σκάλωμα έφαγε ο opera μου φαίνεται με τη σελίδα.. 


```
Access Error: Site or Page Not Found
Cannot open URL
```

 :Evil: 
Αν είναι να κάνουμε ρεσετ τα (μπισκότα) συνέχεια δέσαμε..
Τι δεν το κάνουνε https η ότι άλλο να τελειώνουμε;
Να χτυπάνε άραγε οι dns πάλι;  :Thinking:  Δε νομίζω..

- - - Updated - - -

Update.. 
Για το θέμα με το myvodafone μου είπαν να περιμένω να εκδοθεί ο πρώτος λογαριασμός.. 
Και ότι θα εμφανιστεί μετά στο account που έχω ήδη.. Αν κατάλαβα καλά.. 
Ζήτησα και τη προστασία από 5ψήφια..
Έφτιαξε και η σελίδα με το υπόλοιπο χρήσης.. 
Την ημέρα πάντως η ταχύτητα πέφτει.. Μάλλον είναι φορτωμένη η κεραία..

----------


## ilpapacha

> Την ημέρα πάντως η ταχύτητα πέφτει.. Μάλλον είναι φορτωμένη η κεραία..


Αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα με το 4G. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι σταθερή και σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο το πόσοι είναι «κουμπωμένοι» πάνω στην κεραία ανά πάσα στιγμή.

----------


## almounia

> Αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα με το 4G. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι σταθερή και σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο το πόσοι είναι «κουμπωμένοι» πάνω στην κεραία ανά πάσα στιγμή.


Αυτό ισχύει με το 5G;

----------


## ilpapacha

Με το 5G αναμένεται να λυθούν τέτοιους είδους προβλήματα
https://www.opensignal.com/reports/2...mobile-network

Μένει να το δούμε και στην πράξη, όταν η πλειονότητα των συσκευών θα είναι 5G, το πως θα συμπεριφερθεί.

----------


## GregoirX23

Στο σημείο που έχω βάλει το mifi πιάνει 3-4 από τις 5 μπάρες σήμα.. 
Μέχρι και στο μπαλκόνι βγήκα..  :Whistle: 
Το βράδυ έχω 40/20 πρπ.. Το πρωί.. 13/13 (κάτι κοντά σε 3g) Αν όλα είναι καλά.. 
Δεν περιμένω τπτ εγγυημένο φυσικά, αλλά ύστερα μας λένε για 4g/lte/5g και διάφορα άλλα.. 
Τι να πω.. Υγεία.. 
*Α, άλλαξα και κανάλι σε κάποιο πιο λίγο congested.. 2.4 γαρ..  :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αλήθεια από latency πως πάτε; 


*Spoiler:*






Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο emp.gr [147.102.222.210] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 147.102.222.210:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 66ms, Μέγιστο = 81ms, Μέσος όρος = 73ms


Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο emp.gr [147.102.222.210] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=76ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 147.102.222.210:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 74ms, Μέγιστο = 80ms, Μέσος όρος = 76ms


Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο emp.gr [147.102.222.210] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=295ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=89ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 147.102.222.210:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 83ms, Μέγιστο = 295ms, Μέσος όρος = 138ms


Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο emp.gr [147.102.222.210] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=34ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=43ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=32ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 χρόνος=92ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 147.102.222.210:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 32ms, Μέγιστο = 92ms, Μέσος όρος = 50ms





Γενικά πάντως δεν αξίζει τα χρήματα της η υπηρεσία (πακέτα) αν είναι το πρωί να έχεις adsl.. 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ότι αξίζει με τα 1000 είναι το σχετικά σταθερό upload.. 
Περιμένω και κάτι εξωτερικές κεραίες να δω αν θα κάνει διαφορά..

----------


## Zus

13/13 μια χαρά είσαι  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> 13/13 μια χαρά είσαι


Μωρέ στο ανέβασμα οκ.. 
Στο κατέβασμα τα έχω ήδη από τη σταθερή που λέει ο λόγος..
Αν γινόταν κάποιου είδους load balancing με τη σταθερή ίσως να έλεγε περισσότερο η όλη φάση.. Αλλά που να μπλέκεις με αυτά  τώρα..

----------


## jap

Μια χαρά είναι η υπηρεσία, αν έχει χάλια σήμα η vodafone βέβαια εκεί που βρίσκεσαι είναι δώρο άδωρο. Αν κατάλαβα καλά παίζεις με mifi και όχι με κάποιο κινητό. Θα πρέπει να πειραματιστείς λίγο και να του βρεις μια σταθερή θέση, ακόμα και 10 εκατοστά μπορεί να έχουν σημασία αν το σήμα δεν είναι καμπάνα. Παλιότερα είχα το mifi (άλλου παρόχου) στερεωμένο μόνιμα στα κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού, τώρα είμαι σε άλλο κτίριο και έχω router με εξωτερική κεραία, ακόμα και το ύψος έχει σημασία που θα μπει, ανάλογα τον όροφό σου, πού ακριβώς είναι η κοντινότερη κεραία κ.λπ. Θα έλεγα να πειραματιστείς με ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο πρώτα και μετά, αφού βρεις στο περίπου, να δοκιμάσεις διαδοχικά κοντινές θέσεις με το mifi. Αν όπως λες έχεις μπαλκόνι και δεν βλέπεις βελτίωση, δοκίμασε στα πίσω μπαλκόνια αν υπάρχουν, ίσως είναι καλύτερα. Αν έχεις κινητό vodafone και δεν πιάνει γενικά, τσάμπα παιδεύεσαι με το on the go. 

Για το άλλο, πρωί-βράδυ, μπορεί ακόμα και στη γειτονιά σου να είναι το θέμα, η όποια κεραία σε εξυπηρετεί έχει συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα. Το μόνο που ίσως σου λύσει λίγο το θέμα να δoκιμάσεις να το καρφώσεις σε 3G αντί για 4G, με τις ταχύτητες που έχεις παίζει να έχεις πιο καλή ανταπόκριση.  Ή περιμένεις να πάψουν οι τηλε-εργασίες κ.λπ. και ξαναβλέπεις πώς πάει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μια χαρά είναι η υπηρεσία, αν έχει χάλια σήμα η vodafone βέβαια εκεί που βρίσκεσαι είναι δώρο άδωρο. Αν κατάλαβα καλά παίζεις με mifi και όχι με κάποιο κινητό. Θα πρέπει να πειραματιστείς λίγο και να του βρεις μια σταθερή θέση, ακόμα και 10 εκατοστά μπορεί να έχουν σημασία αν το σήμα δεν είναι καμπάνα. Παλιότερα είχα το mifi (άλλου παρόχου) στερεωμένο μόνιμα στα κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού, τώρα είμαι σε άλλο κτίριο και έχω router με εξωτερική κεραία, ακόμα και το ύψος έχει σημασία που θα μπει, ανάλογα τον όροφό σου, πού ακριβώς είναι η κοντινότερη κεραία κ.λπ. Θα έλεγα να πειραματιστείς με ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο πρώτα και μετά, αφού βρεις στο περίπου, να δοκιμάσεις διαδοχικά κοντινές θέσεις με το mifi. Αν όπως λες έχεις μπαλκόνι και δεν βλέπεις βελτίωση, δοκίμασε στα πίσω μπαλκόνια αν υπάρχουν, ίσως είναι καλύτερα. Αν έχεις κινητό vodafone και δεν πιάνει γενικά, τσάμπα παιδεύεσαι με το on the go. 
> 
> Για το άλλο, πρωί-βράδυ, μπορεί ακόμα και στη γειτονιά σου να είναι το θέμα, η όποια κεραία σε εξυπηρετεί έχει συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα. Το μόνο που ίσως σου λύσει λίγο το θέμα να δoκιμάσεις να το καρφώσεις σε 3G αντί για 4G, με τις ταχύτητες που έχεις παίζει να έχεις πιο καλή ανταπόκριση.  Ή περιμένεις να πάψουν οι τηλε-εργασίες κ.λπ. και ξαναβλέπεις πώς πάει.


Έχω βρει σταθερή θέση.. Πάνω σε ντουλάπι και πάνω από ένα παλιό ups που δεν χρησιμοποιείται για του δώσει ύψος..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Όντως τα 10εκ έχουν σημασία.. Φοβάμαι να το κουνήσω.. 
Έχω βάλει κ φορτιστή για να μην αδειάζει η μπαταρία του mifi.. 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ότι είναι σταθερότατο είναι το up.. 
Το 3g θα έλεγα παίζει χειρότερα.. 
Γενικά όπως τα λες είναι, το σήμα κινητής είναι δύσκολη φάση, αλλά πιο εύκολη από το να περνάς δεύτερες γραμμές η wisp η ότι άλλο.. 
Εδώ από πιο παλιά που είχα το booster μόνο η κοτε είχε φτιάξει το σήμα της σε 4g.. 
Wind/voda νομίζω σε ορισμένα μέρη χρησιμοποιούν τις ίδιες κεραίες.. Δλδ η wind νοικιάζει της βόντα.. 
Πριν κάτι μήνες είχα πάει ακριβώς κάτω από μια κεραία της βόντα που έχουμε εδώ κοντά και πάνω από 50 δεν είδα.. Αν και σε αυτό παίζουν πολλά ρόλο.. 
Γενικά δε βαριέσαι.. Υγεία.. Δε καίγομαι και πολύ.. 
Για την υπηρεσία δεν έχω παράπονο, το σήμα τους πρέπει να βελτιώσουν.. Ελπίζω να γίνει με το που κλείσει το 4g.. Και εννοώ τη διαπερατότητα του σήματος.. Τις μπάντες που χρησιμοποιούν, αλλά και τη χωρητικότητα ώστε να μη μπουκώνουν.. 
Καμπίνες εδώ πάντως με την άνεμο που μας έχει αναλάβει 2022+ το βλέπω..

----------


## GregoirX23

Την ημέρα η κατάσταση είναι πραγματικά απελπιστική σε ότι αφορά το down.. Πρακτικά δεν έχει διαφορά από τη 10αρα dsl μου.. 
Το μόνο που αξίζει όπως έχω πει είναι το σχετικά σταθερό up ακόμα και την ημέρα.. ~20.. 
Το down την ημέρα πέφτει σε μονοψήφια, στο ίδιο σημείο εννοείται.. Ενώ το up είναι σταθερό σχετικά.. 
Το βράδυ βλέπω 30-40 στο down.. 
Φυσικά δεν περιμένω τπτ εγγυημένο.. Έτσι είναι η φύση της υπηρεσίας.. Αλίμονο.. Αλλά από την άλλη μας λένε για 5G.. 
Από την άλλη ίσως είναι μόνο η κεραία που με καλύπτει.. Θα το τσεκάρω κ στο εξοχικό.. 
Αν είχε πιο σταθερές ταχύτητες θα το σκεφτόμουν ως μηνιαίο πακέτο 10ε κάθε μήνα ως εναλλακτική της adsl.. Αλλά προς το παρόν το βλέπω μόνο ως backup, μόνο και μόνο για όταν θα χρειαστώ up Η κάποια άλλη χρήση.. 
Τα 200ΜΒ θα με καλύψουν νομίζω για όταν θα χρειαστεί να δω κάτι όταν θα είμαι έξω.. 
Α.. Και να μη ξεχάσω να αναφέρω ότι βλέπω και άλλα mifi γύρω μου στο wifi..  :Embarassed: 
Αυτά..

----------


## stefanos1999

σταθερές ταχύτητες+ mobile internet= αξία ανεκτίμητη.

----------


## GregoirX23

Κατέληξα σε μερικά συμπεράσματα. Αν και τα έχω αναφέρει και πίσω.. 

Πέρα από το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται με το http(s) και δεν ανοίγει σωστά η σελίδα: vodafone.gr/myvmb. 
Το σωστό είναι χωρίς (s).. Χωρίς ασφαλή σύνδεση δλδ.. Που απορώ γιατί δεν το φτιάχνουν δλδ.. 

Υπάρχει και άλλο θέμα, αν σου τελειώσουν τα 200ΜΒ η το ενεργοποιημένο πακέτο και μείνεις χωρίς τπτ.. 
Αν έχεις καρφωτούς dns δεν μπορεί να στείλει το αίτημα και να κάνει resolve ώστε να κάνει redirect την όποια σελίδα στο vodafone.gr/myvmb δλδ στο services.vodafone.gr, αν θυμάμαι καλά.. 
Αυτό.. Δλδ θέλει τους δικούς τους dns.. Ίσως λογικό.. Αλλά θέλει να ρυθμίζεις-ξερυθμίζεις αν έχεις καρφωτούς dns στη κάρτα δικτύου.. 

Σε ότι αφορά τη χρήση τώρα, το δοκίμασα και σε άλλο σημείο-περιοχή, γενικά πάνω από ~60/~40 με το r216-z δεν είδα.. Και την ημέρα το down επηρεάζεται αρκετά.. Πέφτει στα μισά κ παρακάτω.. Ανεξάρτητα τη κεραία της περιοχής, νομίζω.. Μάλλον λόγω qos; Η λόγω traffic.. Το up πάντως όχι τόσο.. Είναι λίγο πολύ συνέχεια στα ~20, σταθερό.. 

Αλήθεια, απορώ επίσης και γιατί δεν έχουν αφήσει το browsing στο vodafone.gr ανοιχτό ώστε π.χ να μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση του chat.. Η να δεις γενικά τη σελίδα τους.. Η κοτε πως σε αφήνει να πλοηγείσαι στη σελίδα της; 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η υπηρεσία έχει μεν τα θεματάκια της αλλά είναι πολύ καλή.. Είναι γενικά μια κάποια εναλλακτική λύση αν η σταθερή σέρνεται και δεν θες να ανοίγεις δουλειές για άλλες υπηρεσίες.. 
Αν και την ημέρα είπα, π.χ ότι δίνει πρπ ίδιες ταχύτητες με μια καλή adsl σε ότι αφορά το down συγκεκριμένα..  
Προσωπικά το μισό από το 40αρι πακέτο έφυγε σε μετρήσεις ταχύτητας ώστε να βγάλω συμπέρασμα σαν αρχή.. 
Σαν τη σταθερή πάντως τπτ.. 

Κατά τη λήξη έχασα ~3γίγα από τα 40, δεν δοκίμασα αυτό που αναφέρθηκε πίσω, δλδ να βάλω πάλι πριν τη λήξη το ίδιο πακέτο ώστε να δω αν θα μεταφερθούν στον επόμενο μήνα.. Next time.. 

Αγόρασα και κάτι μικρές κεραίες για το mifi, αλλά δεν είδα να κάνουν διαφορά... Χειρότερα σαν να έπαιζε.. Με τις εσωτερικές πήγαινε καλύτερα.. 
Μπορεί να δοκιμάσω τη σιμ κ σε κινητό ώστε να δω αν είναι θέμα του mifi οι ταχύτητες.. Θα επανέλθω..

----------


## jap

> Αγόρασα και κάτι μικρές κεραίες για το mifi, αλλά δεν είδα να κάνουν διαφορά... Χειρότερα σαν να έπαιζε.. Με τις εσωτερικές πήγαινε καλύτερα.. 
> Μπορεί να δοκιμάσω τη σιμ κ σε κινητό ώστε να δω αν είναι θέμα του mifi οι ταχύτητες.. Θα επανέλθω..




Off Topic


		Για αυτό με τις κεραίες, υπάρχουν αρκετών τύπων, αν πήρες κουμπωτές θα έχεις το gain της κεραίας εφόσον υπάρχει δίκτυο και έχει περισσότερα να σου δώσει (δηλ. το bottleneck δεν είναι η χωρητικότητα του δικτύου ούτε η ικανότητα του mifi αλλά η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους), αλλιώς είναι σαν να μην τις έβαλες. Αν πήρες όμως με καλώδιο στην ουσία σου επιτρέπει να πειραματιστείς πιο πολύ με τη θέση, είναι σαν να μετακινείς το mifi. Που βέβαια φορητό είναι αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου. Εγώ έχω router και παίρνει σετ κεραίες με μεγάλο καλώδιο, τις είχα πάρει από τότε που είχα speed booster. Λοιπόν, στο χωριό σε σημείο με χάλια σήμα γενικά, ανέβασα την κεραία και μόνο ψηλά σε ένα δέντρο, μόνο έτσι είδα προκοπή. Παλιότερα που είχα mifi έκανα δουλειά με κολλημένες δύο προεκτάσεις USB για την τροφοδοσία του και στερέωση στη γωνία στα κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού. Μέχρι 5 μέτρα συνολικά είναι εντάξει θεωρητικά το USB, εφόσον μιλάμε μόνο για τροφοδοσία μπορείς και περισσότερο.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τις δικές του πήρα..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32800145772.html

- - - Updated - - -

Α και κάτι ακόμα.. 
Είδα βελτίωση όχι μόνο στη ταχύτητα αλλά και στην ισχύ του σήματος της κινητής όταν γύρισα το wifi στη 5αρα μπάντα..  :Thinking:

----------


## STAVROS7

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά. Να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Έχω Vodafone ΤV και 2 συνδέσεις συμβολαίου κάτω απο το ίδιο AΦΜ.
Αν κάνω πρόωρη ανανέωση στο ένα συμβόλαιο και το κάνω Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra, θα μπορώ παράλληλα να προμηθευτώ ένα Mobile Router, να βάλω την Vodafone κάρτα μου, και να έχω απεριόριστο WiFi στο σπίτι μου, εκμεταλλευόμενος το Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra?

----------


## mikeone

> Kαλησπέρα παιδιά. Να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Έχω Vodafone ΤV και 2 συνδέσεις συμβολαίου κάτω απο το ίδιο AΦΜ.
> Αν κάνω πρόωρη ανανέωση στο ένα συμβόλαιο και το κάνω Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra, θα μπορώ παράλληλα να προμηθευτώ ένα Mobile Router, να βάλω την Vodafone κάρτα μου, και να έχω απεριόριστο WiFi στο σπίτι μου, εκμεταλλευόμενος το Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra?


όντας συνδρομητής στο unlimited ultra κάνω ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, απλά την extra sim την έχω στο mifi και όχι σε ρούτερ.
Επίσης, προσωπικά δεν ανανέωσα, απλά αναβάθμισα. δηλαδή η λήξη του συμβολαίου παρέμεινε ίδια (αν και είμαι σχετικά στην αρχή του). Οπότε παίζει να μπορέσεις να κάνεις κι εσύ το ίδιο, εκτός κι αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το κρατήσεις οπότε ίσως σε συμφέρει καλύτερα η ανανέωση.

----------


## STAVROS7

Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το MiFi είναι με μπαταρία όμως. Θα πρέπει συνεχώς να το φορτίζω? Επίσης ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν στην περίπτωσή σου υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στην ταχύτητα και στον όγκο δεδομένων.

----------


## GregoirX23

Χωρίς να θέλω να παρέμβω, αλλά έχουν σχέση αυτά με το onthespot; 
Μήπως να τα μαρκαρατε με το offtopic;

----------


## jap

Ο Σταύρος το ξέρει, ποστάρει και στο σωστό νήμα  :Smile: 

Για αυτό:



> Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το MiFi είναι με μπαταρία όμως. Θα πρέπει συνεχώς να το φορτίζω? Επίσης ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν στην περίπτωσή σου υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στην ταχύτητα και στον όγκο δεδομένων.


Η λύση είναι μια επέκταση USB 5μετρη (π.χ. αυτή) ανάμεσα στο τροφοδοτικό και το MiFi, για να τοποθετήσεις το mifi όπου θέλεις. Για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά που χρειάζεται μόνο τροφοδοσία παίζει και 2η επέκταση, τα 5 μέτρα είναι το όριο για σύνδεση data με usb. Το καλοκαίρι στο χωριό στερέωνα το mifi σε ένα ψηλό δέντρο και από μηδαμινό είχα ανεκτό σήμα.

----------


## STAVROS7

Το θέλω μέσα στο σπίτι και να έχει συνέχεια ρεύμα. Να μην χρειάζεται να το φορτίζω. Δεν θέλω να το βάλω σε εξωτερικό χώρο.
Απλά να αυξήσω το WiFi μου θέλω, διοτί τα 9MBPS με Vodafone TV μου απαγορεύουν παράλληλη δραστηριότητα που να απαιτεί σοβαρό Bandwidth.
Θα μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό που ζητάω?

----------


## jap

Ναι, αρκεί να έχεις σήμα καλό με τον συγκεκριμένο πάροχο στο κινητό. Αν δεν έχεις, βγάζεις το Mifi έξω, όπως έγραψα με ένα μακρύ καλώδιο. Το Wifi που λες πού κολλάει; Θες να το έχεις παράλληλα με σταθερή σύνδεση; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση άλλες λύσεις θέλεις ανέξοδες.

----------


## STAVROS7

Έχω Vodafone σταθερή σύνδεση στο σπίτι αλλά είναι άθλια, περίπου 9MBPS καθαρά! Και δεν επιδέχεται αναβάθμισης ούτε σε VDSL! Από κανέναν πάροχο!
Επίσης έχω Vodafone TV κουμπωμένο πάνω στο Router της Vodafone! Το Vodafone TV μου τρώει γύρω στα 6MBPS και μου μένουν μόνο 3MBPS για να περιηγηθώ εγώ,η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου! Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αυτό είναι ανέφικτο!
Οπότε ψάχνω τρόπο να αυξήσω το Internet του σπιτιού μου και όχι να κόψω την τηλεφωνική μου σύνδεση καθώς το χρειάζομαι το σταθερό λόγω του Vodafone TV αλλά και επειδή θέλω να έχω τηλέφωνο σταθερό να μιλάω!

** Μόλις γύρισα από Vodafone! Αναλύσαμε όλα τα δεδομένα και καταλήξαμε σε MiFi! Έχει ένα εφάπαξ κόστος η συσκευή και το σετάρισμα της και υπάρχει προσφορά που τρέχει αυτόν τον καιρό: 12€/μήνα= Απεριόριστο Internet! Φυσικά θα είναι για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.
Μένει να πάω να κάνω Speedtest με το κινητό το μεσημέρι ώστε να βρω κατάλληλο σημείο τοποθέτησης. Ο υπάλληλος μου πρότεινε, για την περίπτωσή μου, ιδανικά να είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο αλλά κοντά σε παράθυρο!
Ο Θεός μαζί μου! Προσευχηθείτε για μένα αδέρφια να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## 8anos

> υπάρχει προσφορά που τρέχει αυτόν τον καιρό: 12€/μήνα= Απεριόριστο Internet!


Προφανώς ειναι σε συνδυασμό με την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση ή κάτι άλλο; αν υπάρχει λινκ σε αυτή θα με ενδιέφερε.

----------


## STAVROS7

Δεν υπάρχει Link, αυτό έψαχνα κι εγώ! Μου το είπε ένας πελάτης στο μαγαζί μου και πήγα καπάκι Vodafone Παιανίας και μου το επιβεβαίωσε!
Για 1 ή 2 μήνες βέβαια μου ανέφερε πως θα τρέχει. Μετά λογικά θα πάμε σε 40GB/10€. Απλά στην περίπτωσή μου ίσως είναι αρκετό!

----------


## jap

> Μένει να πάω να κάνω Speedtest με το κινητό το μεσημέρι ώστε να βρω κατάλληλο σημείο τοποθέτησης. Ο υπάλληλος μου πρότεινε, για την περίπτωσή μου, ιδανικά να είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο αλλά κοντά σε παράθυρο!


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να πληρώσεις για ρύθμιση, το PIN από την SIM βγάζουν μόνο, ειδικά το mifi που θα σου δώσουν πρέπει να αναγνωρίζει μόνο του τι ρυθμίσεις να πάρει. Αν χρειαστεί, η μόνη ρύθμιση για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο που πρέπει να αλλαχτεί είναι το APN σε internet σκέτο. 

Η καλύτερη θέση για το mifi (που συνήθως δεν έχει ισχυρή κεραία όσο ενός router) είναι έξω στο μπαλκόνι με ένα μακρύ καλώδιο να παίρνει ρεύμα από την πρίζα του μπαλκονιού. Εκτός και έχεις σήμα καμπάνα μέσα. Για τηλέφωνο μπορεί να είναι αρκετό, αλλά για internet να μοιράσεις αν βγεις έξω θα δεις διαφορά. Μέτρα με το τηλέφωνο ακίνητο σε διάφορα σημεία και αποφασίζεις εσύ.

----------


## STAVROS7

Αλλαγή πλάνων!Συμφώνησα με τον κολλητό μου και θα κάνει αναβάθμιση του προγράμματος του! Θα πάρει το Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra (41€ του το δίνουν από την Vodafone), θα του δίνω 5€/Μήνα και θα μου δώσει εμένα την Ιnternet 4 Sharing κάρτα του!
Μάλλον του είπαν πως δικαιούται το MiFi δωρεάν αλλά θέλω να το ψάξω λίγο! Ίσως να πληρώσω ένα καλό Router του εμπορίου, να φτιάξω ειδική κατασκευή να το τοποθετήσω κάπου ψηλα, ίσως και σε ταράτσα, και μέσω της LAN του θύρας να τραβήξω καλώδιο στο σπίτι μου. Το MiFi δεν έχει θύρα LAΝ και θέλω λιγακι να δω τις επιλογές μου! Ταβάνι μας ο Ουρανός πλέον! Πάμε γερά! Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θα μαμήσει και ο ΙντερνετοΦτωχός! 
Ακούς εκεί, να ΜΗΝ υπάρχει κανένα τρόπος να αυξήσω το Internet μου απο την υπάρχουσα δομή του δικτύου. Θα δουν αυτοί! :ROFL:

----------


## GregoirX23

Όντως μετά τα 5μ το usb αρχίζει τα νερά.. Είχα πάρει κάποτε και κάτι usb extenders από το ebay που είχαν κυκλώματακι στη θηλυκή άκρη, αλλά δεν έκαναν δουλειά.. Ήθελα να βάλω μια webcam λίγο μακριά.. Μόνο με powered usb hub γινόταν δουλειά.. 
Αλήθεια, αν βγάλουμε το mifi έξω, δεν χάνουμε ισχύ από το wifi; Δεν είναι να πεις ότι έχει και εξωτερικές κεραίες.. 
Εγώ κοίταζα για το mr6400 αλλά κοστίζουν τα άτιμα.. Ιδίως όταν δεν είναι για σίγουρη χρήση όπως το onthespot που σήμερα υπάρχει, αύριο σταματάει η προσφορά, που λέει ο λόγος.. Θα μείνει ο εξοπλισμός να τον κοιτάς μετά..

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Εδώ βέβαια έχουμε να κάνουμε με τροφοδοσία μόνο, δεν επηρεάζει η απόσταση. Επειδή έχω κάνει τέτοια χρήση, δεν είχα θέμα με το WiFi, πρακτικά είχα πάντα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα WiFi από ό,τι bandwidth. Σε 'επαγγελματικής χρήσης' σενάριο, είχα το παλιότερα το MiFi στο μπαλκόνι και 3 τοίχους παραμέσα ένα ρουτεράκι σαν αυτό που έπαιρνε το wifi σήμα του mifi και το μοίραζε ενσύρματα σε switch. Το μόνο θέμα με την υλοποίηση αυτή (mifi μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα) είναι πως σε κάποια φάση 'πέφτει' η μπαταρία και χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση, γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει να φορτίζει όσο γρήγορα αδειάζει. Τώρα έχω περάσει σε router πάντως και τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Δεν έχω πλέον μπαλκόνι αλλά του έχω εξωτερική κεραία κολλημένη στο τζάμι. 

Το mr6400 δεν είναι κακό, με τα λεφτά που έχει τώρα (70κάτι ευρώ) είχα πάρει μεταχειρισμένο το huawei B535-232, ίδια χαρακτηριστικά πάνω-κάτω, μόνο που το huawei είναι dual band. Θα έλεγα τα 70 ευρώ είναι λογικά. Το huawei το προτίμησα και γιατί παίρνει την εξωτερική κεραιούλα που είχα για το booster της cosmote, δεν ξέρω το tp-link αν έχει ίδια βύσματα, πάντως κεραία θα μπορείς να βάλεις αν χρειαστεί

----------


## STAVROS7

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εδώ βέβαια έχουμε να κάνουμε με τροφοδοσία μόνο, δεν επηρεάζει η απόσταση. Επειδή έχω κάνει τέτοια χρήση, δεν είχα θέμα με το WiFi, πρακτικά είχα πάντα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα WiFi από ό,τι bandwidth. Σε 'επαγγελματικής χρήσης' σενάριο, είχα το παλιότερα το MiFi στο μπαλκόνι και 3 τοίχους παραμέσα ένα ρουτεράκι σαν αυτό που έπαιρνε το wifi σήμα του mifi και το μοίραζε ενσύρματα σε switch. Το μόνο θέμα με την υλοποίηση αυτή (mifi μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα) είναι πως σε κάποια φάση 'πέφτει' η μπαταρία και χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση, γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει να φορτίζει όσο γρήγορα αδειάζει. Τώρα έχω περάσει σε router πάντως και τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Δεν έχω πλέον μπαλκόνι αλλά του έχω εξωτερική κεραία κολλημένη στο τζάμι. 
> 
> Το mr6400 δεν είναι κακό, με τα λεφτά που έχει τώρα (70κάτι ευρώ) είχα πάρει μεταχειρισμένο το huawei B535-232, ίδια χαρακτηριστικά πάνω-κάτω, μόνο που το huawei είναι dual band. Θα έλεγα τα 70 ευρώ είναι λογικά. Το huawei το προτίμησα και γιατί παίρνει την εξωτερική κεραιούλα που είχα για το booster της cosmote, δεν ξέρω το tp-link αν έχει ίδια βύσματα, πάντως κεραία θα μπορείς να βάλεις αν χρειαστεί


Έχουμε κάποια καλή πρόταση για εξωτερική κεραία 4G+?

----------


## jap

Ανάλογα πού θα την βάλεις, σε ποιο συγκεκριμένο mifi ή router. Θα δεις τι τύπου βύσματα έχει και θα πάρεις αντίστοιχη από Ebay. Τα νούμερα που γράφουν σε dB δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι, για κινεζιές μιλάμε έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά όσο περισσότερα τόσο καλύτερα. Το νόημα είναι να πάρεις σήμα από εκεί που είναι ισχυρότερο, δευτερευόντως να το ενισχύσεις. Θα δεις να έχει επιθυμητού μήκους καλώδιο και βέβαια να είναι κατάλληλη για 4G. Π.χ. μια τέτοια αλλά με τα κατάλληλα βύσματα.

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic


		Επειδή λέγαμε για τα router, έπεσα σε αυτό (ή μεταχειρισμένο εδώ με -30% από την τιμή που εμφανίζεται, νομίζω μέχρι αύριο ισχύει το έξτρα 30%) στο ιταλικό amazon. Συν μεταφορικά βέβαια. Υπόψιν είναι με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 150 Mbps και δεν αναφέρει dual wifi, ας το ψάξει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ποιο ακριβώς είναι.

----------


## Tdoumos

Μια βοηθεια παρακαλω.
Μολις χθες το αγορασα, μονο την συσκευη και εβαλα την vodafone cu ππυ εχει απεριοριστα data με 10€ για εναν μηνα.

Την ρωτησα την πωλητρια στο καταστημα για ρυθμισεις και μου ειπε οχι δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτα.

Κλασσικα δεν συνδεεται ομως.

Βλεπω δυο profile, ενα internet και ενα web.internet.

Ταεσβησα και τα δυο και το αφησα στο auto και παλι τιποτα.

Μπορειτενα μου πειτε τι να βαλω στο νεο profile?

Και οποιαδηποτε αλλη ρυθμιαη για σταθερο σημα?

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jap

Είσαι σε λάθος topic τότε. 

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί έχω μόνο το πακέτο του θέματος, το APN είναι internet.vodafone.gr ή web.session, μάλλον το πρώτο. Για το Giga Wifi είναι σκέτο internet.

----------


## Tdoumos

Με το internet.vodafone.gr συνδεθηκε. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## almounia

Κάποτε πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί το θέμα με τα APNs.
Τα έχει πολύ μπερδεμένα η vodafone.

-Ποιο είναι το APN για καρτοκινητά CU;
-Ποιο είναι το APN για Giga Wifi on the Spot;
-Ποιο είναι το APN για συμβόλαια;

Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ένα APN για όλα; Άλλοτε internet σκέτο, άλλο internet.vodafone.gr κλπ κλπ 
Μπέρδεμα..

----------


## jap

Ξαναλέω, είμαι συνδρομητής μόνο στο πακέτο του νήματος, είχα κι άλλα στο παρελθόν. Νομίζω πως είναι τα εξής: 

καρτοκινητά CU - internet.vodafone.gr
Giga Wifi on the Spot - internet
συμβόλαια - internet.vodafone.gr
ειδικά πακέτα μόνο για data - web.session

Αν κάτι από αυτά έχει αλλάξει ή δεν είναι σωστό, ας διορθώσει όποιος ξέρει

Έχεις δίκιο, μόνο στη vodafone ισχύει αυτό το μπάχαλο, αν και είναι γενικότερο το φαινόμενο. Το κακό είναι πως και στα στικάκια/mifi/router που αναγνωρίζουν αυτόματα δεν έχουν όλα τα σενάρια.

----------


## ChriZ

> ............. Π.χ. μια τέτοια αλλά με τα κατάλληλα βύσματα.


Off topic, αλλά τώρα το είδα και είπα να απαντήσω.. Εντελώς πληροφοριακά λοιπόν, έχω μια τέτοια και είναι ΓΤΠ.. σε σύγκριση με την εσωτερική βελτίωση μηδέν..

----------


## jap

Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτές οι κεραίες είναι κινεζιές. Τα dB που λένε με τίποτα δεν ισχύουν. Αλλά αν τοποθετηθούν κατάλληλα βελτιώνουν το σήμα, σαν να είναι το router στη θέση της κεραίας. Αν βέβαια έχει κανείς παντού χάλια σήμα, δεν θα δει βελτίωση.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μπήκα σήμερα στη σελίδα να δω το υπόλοιπο μου, και τι βλέπω πέρα από τα 10&40γιγα;; Βλέπουν καλά τα μάτια μου; 200 γιγα; 20€ μεν... Πώς σας φαίνεται; Εγώ πάντως προς το παρόν δε νομίζω να το χρησιμοποιήσω.. Ιδίως με τις ταχύτητες που έχει η βοντα στη κινητή... Δε θα φύγουν ποτέ.. Νομίζω.... Ε;  :Thinking:  Από την άλλη για hotspot ίσως είναι καλό... Δεν ξέρω... Για πείτε γνώμες...  Σαν πολλά ανοίγματα να κάνει η βοντα στη κινητή... Καλό μεν, αλλά το βλέπω να βουλιάζει το δίκτυο της... 
* Στη κανονική σελίδα του onthespot δεν το έχουν βάλει ακόμα... Το βλέπει μόνο όποιος έχει κάρτα... 
https://i.imgur.com/GHrcwC8_d.webp?m...idelity=medium 
Εγώ στο onthespot βάζω κάθε μήνα το πακέτο των 5ε και εγώ μαζέψει 50γιγα μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## Iris07

> Μπήκα σήμερα στη σελίδα να δω το υπόλοιπο μου, και τι βλέπω πέρα από τα 10&40γιγα;; Βλέπουν καλά τα μάτια μου; *200 γιγα; 20€ μεν...* Πώς σας φαίνεται; Εγώ πάντως προς το παρόν δε νομίζω να το χρησιμοποιήσω.. Ιδίως με τις ταχύτητες που έχει η βοντα στη κινητή... Δε θα φύγουν ποτέ.. Νομίζω.... Ε;  Από την άλλη για hotspot ίσως είναι καλό... Δεν ξέρω... Για πείτε γνώμες...  Σαν πολλά ανοίγματα να κάνει η βοντα στη κινητή... Καλό μεν, αλλά το βλέπω να βουλιάζει το δίκτυο της... 
> * Στη κανονική σελίδα του onthespot δεν το έχουν βάλει ακόμα... Το βλέπει μόνο όποιος έχει κάρτα... 
> https://i.imgur.com/GHrcwC8_d.webp?m...idelity=medium 
> Εγώ στο onthespot βάζω κάθε μήνα το πακέτο των 5ε και εγώ μαζέψει 50γιγα μέχρι στιγμής...


Ελπίζω να βγάλουν μία μεγάλη ανακοίνωση για αυτό..

μπας και το δει και η Cosmote και δώσει και εκείνη!!  :Laughing:

----------


## tsigarid

> Ελπίζω να βγάλουν μία μεγάλη ανακοίνωση για αυτό..
> 
> μπας και το δει και η Cosmote και δώσει και εκείνη!!


Σιγά μην το δώσει η Cosmote, τώρα που δεν θα είναι "πρώτη στην Ελλάδα"  :ROFL:

----------


## almounia

Τίμιο πακέτο τα 200GB με €20

----------


## GregoirX23

Η κοτε νομίζω είχε 50γιγα στο booster με 20ε.. Η κάτι τέτοιο.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post7033893
Η βόντα τώρα τελευταία πολλά ανοίγματα κάνει... Καλό μεν.. Αλλά... Θα το αντέξει το δίκτυο της;

----------


## almounia

Άλλο 50GB, άλλο 200BG με την ίδια τιμή (€20)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άλλο 50GB, άλλο 200BG με την ίδια τιμή (€20)


Οπωσδήποτε... 
Απλά έκανα μια αναφορά στο πακέτο του μπουστερ.. Που στο κάτω κάτω πρέπει να έχεις κ σταθερό οτε & μπουστερ.. 
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει παραπλήσιο πακέτο για σύγκριση.. 
Αναμφισβήτητα η κίνηση της βοντα είναι πολύ καλή.. Όλες οι κινήσεις - προσφορές που κάνουν τώρα τελευταία..  
Αρκεί να το αντέχει το δίκτυο τους.. Προσωπικά βλέπω πολύ αστάθεια στις ταχύτητες στη κινητή της βοντα.. 
Μέχρι και την άνεμο βλέπω να παίζει καλύτερα.. Για τη κοτε δεν το συζητώ.. Νομίζω η καλύτερη... 
Να είναι λόγω έλλειψης σοβαρών προσφορών και να έχει μπουκώσει η βοντα με τις προσφορές; Δεν ξέρω.. Αλλά όπως είπα.. Βλέπω πολύ αστάθεια στις ταχύτητες στη κινητή της βοντα..

----------


## Iris07

Το βάλανε και στην σελίδα τους το 200άρι..

https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/intern...-sim/c-200128/

Στο πακέτο.. *Θέλω SIM κάρτα + 4G Router*
ποιό ρούτερ δίνουν.. το ΖΤΕ που δίνουν και εδώ ?

https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/intern...hero/c-200129/

----------


## GregoirX23

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η βοντα έχει αρχίσει να κάνει καλές προσφορές.. Αλλά από τις ταχύτητες που βλέπω να δίνει το δίκτυο της με κάνει να το σκέφτομαι ξανά... 
Ξέρεις τι είναι να βλέπεις δυνατό σήμα και οι ταχύτητες να δίνουν ότι να 'ναι; 
Μιλάμε μέχρι και τα viber, messenger είναι προβληματική η βιντεοκληση-ομιλια.. 
Η πλοήγηση υποφέρεται... Δεν λέω καλές οι τιμές, να μη θέλουμε κ πολλά... Αλλά... Υπάρχουν θέματα...

----------


## punchy_

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την SIM για Giga WiFi on the spot. Την έβαλα στο κινητο στη δευτερη θέση. Εκανα την αλλαγή στο APN. Αλλα δε μπορω να συνδεθω ουτε καν στο vodafone.gr/myvmb. Αν και επανω μου δειχνει σημα. 

Μίλησα με chat με Voda 2 φορες. Και οι δυο υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι θέλει μέχρι 48 ώρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί. Ισχύει; 

Ωστόσο όταν ρωτούσα "δλδ πρεπει να περιμένω 48 ώρες;" "κοβόταν" όλως τυχαίως το chat.

Επίσης έχω ενα λογαριασμό στο MyVodafone απο παλια που είχα σταθερή Vodafone. Αλλα εκει στα συμβόλαια δε φαίνεται το WiFi on the spot. Θα έπρεπε, τι λέτε;

----------


## villager

APN τι έχεις βάλει; επίσης η Sim έχει πάρει σήμα 4g λες, έχεις διαλέξει την SIM αυτήν για χρήση data?

----------


## punchy_

> APN τι έχεις βάλει; επίσης η Sim έχει πάρει σήμα 4g λες, έχεις διαλέξει την SIM αυτήν για χρήση data?


Έχω βάλει internet στο πεδιο APN
Δε φαινεται να εχει παρει 4G. Δλδ δε βλεπω το εικονιδιο στη μπαρα του Xiaomi μου. Αλλά δείχνει σήμα
Εχω διαλεξει αυτη τη SIM, ναι. Έχω κλεισει και wifi.


Το έβαλα και σαν hotspot το laptop μου για να μπορεσω να κανω καλύτερο troubleshooting. Ούτε το domain δε μπορει να κανει resolve. Ουτε με Firefox, Chrome, wget.


P.S. Μου ενεργοποίησαν το eBill και μπορω να μπω μεσω της εφαρμογης και βλεπω ότι εχει μεσα 200MB.

----------


## villager

Είσαι έτοιμος από την μεριά σου... Μην προσπαθείς άλλο. Περιμένεις την ενεργοποίηση της Sim!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα την SIM για Giga WiFi on the spot. Την έβαλα στο κινητο στη δευτερη θέση. Εκανα την αλλαγή στο APN. Αλλα δε μπορω να συνδεθω ουτε καν στο vodafone.gr/myvmb. Αν και επανω μου δειχνει σημα. 
> 
> Μίλησα με chat με Voda 2 φορες. Και οι δυο υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι θέλει μέχρι 48 ώρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί. Ισχύει; 
> 
> Ωστόσο όταν ρωτούσα "δλδ πρεπει να περιμένω 48 ώρες;" "κοβόταν" όλως τυχαίως το chat.
> 
> Επίσης έχω ενα λογαριασμό στο MyVodafone απο παλια που είχα σταθερή Vodafone. Αλλα εκει στα συμβόλαια δε φαίνεται το WiFi on the spot. Θα έπρεπε, τι λέτε;


Την πρώτη φορά που πήρα τη 1η σιμ άργησαν να μου τη στείλουν αλλά ήρθε ενεργοποιημένη.. 
Τη δεύτερη φορά στη 2η σιμ που πήρα μου την έστειλαν αμέσως αλλά δεν είχαν στείλει τα δικαιολογητικά πίσω στη βοντα και άργησε λόγω σαββατοκύριακου 2-3 ημέρες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί.. Αυτό μου το είπαν από βοντα όταν τους πήρα να ρωτήσω γιατί δεν έχω σήμα... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση που ήρθε τόσο γρήγορα.. 
Αν δεν έχεις καθόλου σήμα περίμενε, μάλλον δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.. 

Το 4g ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα πλέον.. Παλιά το ζητούσες έξτρα.. 
*Μην ξεχάσεις να ζητήσεις φραγή στα 5ψηφια για προστασία από καμιά στραβή... Αν και έχουν βρει και άλλο τρόπο πλέον με συνδρομές... Αλλά εσύ ζητά το... Δε χάνεις τπτ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω βάλει internet στο πεδιο APN
> Δε φαινεται να εχει παρει 4G. Δλδ δε βλεπω το εικονιδιο στη μπαρα του Xiaomi μου. Αλλά δείχνει σήμα
> Εχω διαλεξει αυτη τη SIM, ναι. Έχω κλεισει και wifi.
> 
> 
> Το έβαλα και σαν hotspot το laptop μου για να μπορεσω να κανω καλύτερο troubleshooting. Ούτε το domain δε μπορει να κανει resolve. Ουτε με Firefox, Chrome, wget.
> 
> 
> P.S. Μου ενεργοποίησαν το eBill και μπορω να μπω μεσω της εφαρμογης και βλεπω ότι εχει μεσα 200MB.


Επίσης πρόσεξε η σελίδα της βοντα να μην είναι σε Https... Http σκέτο.. 
Δοκίμασε κ με άλλο browser.. 
Http://services.vodafone.gr/services...landing.action

----------


## punchy_

Εμένα δειχνει σημα αλλα δεν παιρνει IP.

Ωστοσο το eBill εχει ενεργοποιηθει. Ειναι δυνατον να εκαναν το ενα κι οχι το αλλο;

----------


## GregoirX23

Εγώ σε ένα xiaomi που έχω μια onthespot όλο μου τη γυρνάει από internet σε internet.vodafone.gr... Με αποτέλεσμα να μη παίζει το ίντερνετ ανά διαστήματα και πρέπει να μπαίνω συνέχεια να κάνω edit & save το apn.. 
Αν και δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το θέμα σου αφού όπως λες το έχεις φτιάξει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα δειχνει σημα αλλα δεν παιρνει IP.
> 
> Ωστοσο το eBill εχει ενεργοποιηθει. Ειναι δυνατον να εκαναν το ενα κι οχι το αλλο;


Περίεργη περίπτωση..

- - - Updated - - -

Με το ebill λύθηκε το θέμα τελικά ε;

----------


## punchy_

Με το ebill απλα μπορω να δω μεσω του app My Vodafone  ότι εχω 200MB και μπορω να παρω και πακετο (μονο 5 ευρω, που ειναι τα αλλα 2 :Wink: . Αλλα μονο αυτο.

Συνεχιζει να μην παίζει το interne ομως.

Στο δικο μου Xiaomi δεν αλλαζει το APN αυτόματα. Είναι internet απο τοτε που το εβαλα την πρωτη φορα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Από την εξυπηρέτηση τι λένε; 
Θεωρώ ότι με το ebill ενεργό και με τα 200ΜΒ να έχουν μπει, ότι η κάρτα είναι έτοιμη.. 
Αλλού δεν έχεις να τη δοκιμάσεις; Μήπως καμιά ρύθμιση στο τηλέφωνο; Την έχεις επιλέξει για δεδομένα ως κύρια;

----------


## GregoirX23

Μόλις πήρε το μάτι μου ότι έχουν βάλει προσφορά στο onthespot απεριόριστα για 7ημερες με 2,90€..

----------


## almounia

> Μόλις πήρε το μάτι μου ότι έχουν βάλει προσφορά στο onthespot απεριόριστα για 7ημερες με 2,90€..


Μπορείς μήπως να βάλεις screenshot;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπορείς μήπως να βάλεις screenshot;
> Ευχαριστώ


Will do.. 
Αν και τελείωσε η προσφορά... 
Έχει ουσία;  :Thinking:

----------


## almounia

οκ πάσο τότε ευχαριστω

----------


## villager

Εδώ ήταν https://content.vodafone.gr/Data/offer2022/

----------


## Jimaki

Καλησπέρα, πήρα και εγώ μία sim να την βάλω στο thinkpad μου που έχει wwan κάρτα. Αφού έβαλα τα προφιλ και τους drivers, δουλεύει κανονικά. Όμως, δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το Hotspot στα windows 10 επειδή δεν έχει επιτρέπει το feature...


Από 'τι έψαξα, δεν είναι θέμα της sim αλλά των windows καθώς λείπει το "Country and Operator Settings Asset" (COSA) profile για τον πάροχο. Δοκίμασα στο ίδιο laptop και μία κάρτα της Cosmote απο το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα του  "Vodafone Giga WiFi Home" και δούλεψε το hotspot...

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να ετοιμάσουμε το profile αυτό διότι από τι κατάλαβα, αν το φτιάξω σε εμένα, μετά θα δουλεύει σε όλους.

Υ.Σ.: Όσο το έψαχνα, βρήκα έναν συμπατριώτη και είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα με την vodafone  :ROFL:

----------


## almounia

Αν επιτρέπεται φίλε πώς έχεις wwan (LTE) δυνατότητα στο laptop;
Με dongle; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν επιτρέπεται φίλε πώς έχεις wwan (LTE) δυνατότητα στο laptop;
> Με dongle; 
> Ευχαριστώ


Yπάρχουνε laptops που έχουν την δυνατότητα στην μητρική πχ Thinkpad
Ειμαι σίγουρος και για dell latitude

Mην εντυπωσιάζεσαι από τις τιμές
Refurbished είναι σημαντικά φτηνότερα
πχ thinkpad T470s στα 430 €

----------


## Jimaki

Έχω ένα Thinkpad x240. To πήρα 250€ refurbished τον Φεβρουάριο 2021 με i5 4300u, 8gb ram και 128gb ssd και πήρα απο ebay γερμανίας 4g wwan card (Sierra Wireless EM7345) με 25€
Ήθελε λίγο ένα config για να αναγνωρίσει την sim. Αν και έφαγα ξενέρωμα με το hotspot, για τις δουλειές που θέλω με καλύπτει.

Γενικά όλα τα business Laptop thinkpad/latittude κλπ της περιόδου είτε έχουν εξωτερικά στο σασί υποδοχή για κάρτα sim και πρέπει να βάλεις κάρτα ή θέλουν wwan card που έχει επάνω υποδοχή για sim.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έχω ένα Thinkpad x240. To πήρα 250€ refurbished τον Φεβρουάριο 2021 με i5 4300u, 8gb ram και 128gb ssd και πήρα απο ebay γερμανίας 4g wwan card (Sierra Wireless EM7345) με 25€
> Ήθελε λίγο ένα config για να αναγνωρίσει την sim.* Αν και έφαγα ξενέρωμα με το hotspot*, για τις δουλειές που θέλω με καλύπτει.
> 
> Γενικά όλα τα business Laptop thinkpad/latittude κλπ της περιόδου είτε έχουν εξωτερικά στο σασί υποδοχή για κάρτα sim και πρέπει να βάλεις κάρτα ή θέλουν wwan card που έχει επάνω υποδοχή για sim.


Δεν σου δούλεψε ?

----------


## Jimaki

Είναι αυτό που ανέφερα στο post παραπάνω:
Δεν υποστηρίζει την κάρτα sim της vodafone για hotspot απο τα windows, αλλά δουλεύει κανονικά για σύνδεση στο internet.

----------


## almounia

Δηλαδή με κάρτα cosmote θα μπορούσες να κάνεις hotspot;;

----------


## GregoirX23

https://content.vodafone.gr/Data/march_offer2022/

----------


## dimitri_ns

> https://content.vodafone.gr/Data/march_offer2022/


Oταν θα βγάλουν προσφορά για 32 λεπτά, θα το σκεφτώ.
Οι 5 μέρες ε'ιναι υπερβολή.

----------


## Iris07

* Η προσφορά ισχύει για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου και καρτοπρογράμματος, ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Oταν θα βγάλουν προσφορά για 32 λεπτά, θα το σκεφτώ.
> Οι 5 μέρες ε'ιναι υπερβολή.


 :Razz:  :Wink: .... 
Και η κοτε τα ίδια δεν κάνει με τις ημέρες; Μόνο που εκεί βέβαια είναι δωρεάν..

----------


## punchy_

Συγγνώμη για το αργό της υπόθεσης αλλά θέλω να το απαντήσω ώστε να μείνει σα βοήθεια για άλλους. Τελικά έπαιξε ενώ μιλούσα με τσατ με βοντα με ρώτησα το SN της sim και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω reboot το κινητό. Με το που έκανα login δούλευε. Βέβαια ταυτόχρονα μου ήρθαν και μηνύματα για απενεργοποίηση και ενεργοποίηση 4g όποτε ισως σκαλίσαν και αυτοί κάτι.

----------


## almounia

> Συγγνώμη για το αργό της υπόθεσης αλλά θέλω να το απαντήσω ώστε να μείνει σα βοήθεια για άλλους. Τελικά έπαιξε ενώ μιλούσα με τσατ με βοντα με ρώτησα το SN της sim και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω reboot το κινητό. Με το που έκανα login δούλευε. Βέβαια ταυτόχρονα μου ήρθαν και μηνύματα για απενεργοποίηση και ενεργοποίηση 4g όποτε ισως σκαλίσαν και αυτοί κάτι.


Εννοείς να κάνεις hotspot 4G σύνδεση μέσω windows 10 που δεν μπορούσες;

----------


## Jimaki

> Δηλαδή με κάρτα cosmote θα μπορούσες να κάνεις hotspot;;




Καρτοκινητό what's up/cosmote

Δεν έχω διαθέσιμη κάρτα της wind για να κάνω δοκιμή

Στέλνω και το post χρησιμοποιώντας το Hotspot αν και το σήμα είναι χάλια εδώ οπότε είναι Α Ρ Γ Ο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εννοείς να κάνεις hotspot 4G σύνδεση μέσω windows 10 που δεν μπορούσες;


Διαφορετική περίπτωση είχε ο συμφορουμίτης.. Αν δεις πίσω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Συγγνώμη για το αργό της υπόθεσης αλλά θέλω να το απαντήσω ώστε να μείνει σα βοήθεια για άλλους. Τελικά έπαιξε ενώ μιλούσα με τσατ με βοντα με ρώτησα το SN της sim και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω reboot το κινητό. Με το που έκανα login δούλευε. Βέβαια ταυτόχρονα μου ήρθαν και μηνύματα για απενεργοποίηση και ενεργοποίηση 4g όποτε ισως σκαλίσαν και αυτοί κάτι.


Μάλλον κάτι θα έπαιζε με το imsi iccid, αν το λέω καλά.. Γι'αυτό δε σου έπαιζε η κάρτα ενώ στο ebill την έβλεπες οκ.. Μπορεί να είχε γίνει λάθος σε κανά ψηφίο.. Αυτό μάλλον εξηγεί και τα μηνύματα που ήρθαν αμέσως μόλις τους είπες τον αριθμό της σιμ..

----------


## almounia

> Καρτοκινητό what's up/cosmote
> 
> Δεν έχω διαθέσιμη κάρτα της wind για να κάνω δοκιμή
> 
> Στέλνω και το post χρησιμοποιώντας το Hotspot αν και το σήμα είναι χάλια εδώ οπότε είναι Α Ρ Γ Ο



Το ότι μπορεί να διαμοιραστεί μόνο μια cosmote sim σε hotspot οφείλεται στην πολιτική της εταιρίας; (δηλαδή το επιτρέπει η cosmote, ενώ δεν το επιτρέπουν η vodafone και η wind) 
Ή
Έχει να κάνει απλά με ρυθμίσεις, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος "συνειδητός" δόλος (αποφυγή διαμοιρασμού) από την πλευρά της εταιρίας;



Το ίδιο πράγμα δηλαδή γιατί δεν μπορεί να γίνει με vodafone ή wind;

----------


## Jimaki

Εξηγώ τον Λόγο στο post No. #248: *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ TΩΝ MICHEALSOFT BINBOWS*

Δεν ξέρω εάν θα έχει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά αν είχα usb stick με sim ή να χρησιμοποιήσω 3rd party app...

----------


## almounia

OK σε ευχαριστώ. Άρα έχουν προσθέσει στην windows database μόνο την cosmote και όχι τις άλλες δύο. Προχειρότητες ρε Bill (Gates)

----------


## GregoirX23

Εσείς εδώ μέσα, όσοι έχετε onthespot, πιάνετε 5g; 
Γιατί εγώ μόνο 4g+.. 
Από εξυπηρέτηση μου είπαν ότι "φταίει" η περιοχή, στο εξοχικό που το δοκίμασα δλδ.. 
Θα το δοκιμάσω και στην Αθήνα να δω.... 
Στη σελίδα τους και συγκεκριμένα του onthespot κάνει αναφορές μόνο σε 4g... 
Για 5g δεν λέει... Για το 5g γενικά η βοντα λέει ότι ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα.. 
Αυτό.. Για πείτε γνώμες όσοι έχετε συσκευές-κινητά 5g με onthespot...

- - - Updated - - -




> https://content.vodafone.gr/Data/march_offer2022/





> * Η προσφορά ισχύει για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου και καρτοπρογράμματος, ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες.



Μπαρούφες.. Στο onthespot δεν υποστηρίζεται η προσφορά... Ήθελα να 'ξερα τι το εμφανίζει τότε..

----------


## GregoirX23

Για τα του 5g που έλεγα, τα έχω γράψει στις πίσω σελίδες εδώ.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post7243897
Συμπέρασμα; Πιάνει κανονικά 5g το onthespot αλλά σε ορισμένες περιοχές.. 
Τις έχει εδώ.. 
https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/diktyo/diktyo-5g/

- - - Updated - - -

Και κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να πω....  
Σήμερα έμαθα ότι το rollover που έχει το onthespot είναι κάτι ανεπίσημο.. 
Βσκ ξέχασα να βάλω το πακέτο για 1 ημέρα και μου έφαγε το υπόλοιπο των γίγα.. Κρίμα τα γίγα που είχα μαζέψει.. Αλλά υγεία... 
Μήνυμα ήρθε μόνο όταν έληξε το πακέτο, όχι πριν τη λήξη σαν προειδοποίηση..   
Τόσους μήνες όλο έλεγα μη μου ξεφύγει κάποιο μήνα κ σήμερα την έπαθα.. Δε βαριέσαι.. Πάλι από την αρχή.. Αν βέβαια έχει νόημα το να μαζεύεις υπόλοιπο Η να βάζεις πακέτο μόνο όταν θες... Ιδέες;  :Whistle: 
Τα πακέτα όπως μου είπαν από την εξυπηρέτηση που πήρα, μήπως σώσω τη κατάσταση, που δεν σώθηκε, είναι για 30 ημέρες και τυχόν μεταφορά γίνεται λόγω συστημικής αδυναμίας - συστημικού προβλήματος.. 
Ανεπίσημα δλδ... 
Απλά σκέφτηκα να το αναφέρω..

Ακόμα κάτι που είχα παρατηρήσει με το rollover που έκανα ήταν ότι με βάση την ημερομηνία που βγαίνει ο λογαριασμός, ορισμένες φορές με χρέωνε 2 πακέτα αντί για 1 σε κάποιο μήνα γιατί γίνονταν 2 ενεργοποιήσεις πριν να κλείσει ο μήνας της τιμολόγησης και τον επόμενο μήνα ερχόταν 0 ευρώ.. 
Αν καταλάβατε τι εννοώ..

----------


## almounia

Πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό με το rollover που λες. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## pan100

Η εμπειρία μου.
Μπήκα μόνο για να σχολιάσω το θέμα
Καταρχήν θέλησα να αγοράσω το εν λόγο πρόγραμμα(Vodafone giga wifi on the spot )  από κατάστημα της Vodafone.
Η κριτική για την εξυπηρέτηση παρακάτω:

«Mόλις γύρισα από μαγαζί Πετρουπόλεως, αρκετά αναστατωμένος.
Πήγα εκεί για να αγοράσω το περιβόητό Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot ( χωρίς μηνιαίο πάγιο & σταθερή γραμμή.)

Αφού ανέφερα λεπτομερός τι ήθελα, αντ' αυτού, οι υπάλληλοι τις Vodafone με απέτρεψαν με κάθε τρόπο από την αγορά του εν λόγο προγράμματος, με χοντροειδή ψέματα που ούτε ένα παιδάκι του δημοτικού δεν θα έχαφτε (προφανώς γιατί ήθελαν να προωθήσουν κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα με δέσμευση συμβολαίου).
Δεν ήταν ότι δεν ήξεραν - ήξεραν – ήταν ότι ήθελαν να μεγιστοποιήσουν τα κέρδη τους – είτε οι υπάλληλοι ( ποσοστά) είτε η εταιρία (παραπάνω κέρδη) είτε και η δύο μαζί. Το τελευταίο είναι και το πιθανότερο σενάριο.
Κυροι τις Vodafone Πετρουπόλεως Σαν ενημερώνω ότι το πρόγραμμα που πουλάτε(! :Wink:  είναι χωρίς υποχρεωτική αγορά συσκευής (όπως ισχυριστήκατε) , χωρίς υποχρεωτικό 12μηνο συμβόλαιο με δέσμευση (όπως ψευδώς μου είπατε) κ.λ.π.
Και τώρα που μάθατε τι… πουλάτε, παρακαλώ πολύ , μην διανοηθείτε να ταλαιπωρήσετε έτσι και άλλον πελάτη σας (για πόσο ακόμα :Wink: , επί μισαωρου. Ευχαριστώ.
Ένας πελάτης της Vodafone σε κινητό και σταθερό.

Υ.Γ.
Αν είναι να λέτε ψέματα στους πελάτες σας, τότε καλύτερα να τα αγοράζουμε όλα ιντερνετικα απο το αντοιστοιχο side (αλλά τότε ποιος είναι ο λόγος της ύπαρξης υπαλήλων; Σκεφτείτε το…)

Update
Τελικά αγαπητοί υπάλληλοι της Vodafone η προμήθεια της κάρτας sim για την αγορά του προγράμματος Vodafone Giga WiFi, έγινε ιντερνετικά, με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα. (Γρήγορη συνεννόηση και εύκολη εξυπηρέτηση- Να τα λέμε και αυτά...) Απλά δεν έγινε από εσάς. Γιατί;
Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα πιστεύω που πρέπει να το λύσει η εταιρία εσωτερικά. Εγώ πάντως εξυπηρετήθηκα από αλλού.»

-2-

Εξυπηρετήθηκα; 
Χμμ… βιάστηκα να μιλήσω!
Αφού παρήγγειλα την κάρτα να έρθει τηλεφωνικά , σε λίγες μέρες μου την έφερε ένας κούριερ. 
Υπέγραψε και γρήγορα μου λέει. Τι να υπογράψω του απαντάω και μου δείχνει το συμβόλαιο του προγράμματος χωρίς…συμβολαιο. Μια στιγμή να το διαβάσω λέω εγώ. Μα δεν μπορώ να περιμένω πότε θα διαβάσεις….40(!) σελίδες μου απάντα και αρχίζει τα τηλέφωνα σε υπευθηνους, τις παραινέσεις «ελα υπέγραψε, οι περισσότεροι έτσι κάνουν….! » και άλλα τραγελαφικά.
Στην ερώτηση μου εάν θα υπέγραφε κάτι χωρίς να το διαβάσει μου απάντησε: Ασε τι θα έκανα εγώ…
Μετά από όλα αυτά έφυγε άπραγος.

-3-
Στην συνέχεια επικοινώνησε μαζί μου ή «υπεύθυνη». Γιατί δεν υπογράψατε μου λέει; Γιατί δεν διάβασα το συμβόλαιο της λέω. Δώστε μου το… ΑΦΜ σας μου λέει και θα σας το στείλω με μαιλ. Αναγκάζομαι και το δίνω (πάνε τα προσωπικά στοιχειά). Μου στέλνει το συμβόλαιο.

Και εδώ είναι όλο το ζουμί!

Το συμβόλαιο που για την εταιρεία δεν είναι συμβόλαιο έχει πολλές σελλιδες και το έγγραφο διαβάθμιση «εμπιστευτικό»! 
Οπα λέω θα έπεσα μέσα στα μυστικά της ΝΑΣΑ!

Στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρεται καποιοι όροι και στέλνω τις απορίες μου ιντερνετικά στην «υπέυθηνη»: 


«ΧΡΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗ» με προεπιλεγμένο το κουτάκι της συναίνεσης. Τι θα γίνει εάν αρνηθώ; 

Xρέωση Internet μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜB's 0,10 λεπτά το ΜΒ = 1000 ευρώ τα 100 GB (!) – μπορεί να απαλείφει ο όρος αυτός;  

Και τέλος το συμβόλαιο αναφέρει ότι «Η Εταιρεία παραδίδει στον Συνδρομητή Router και μια Κάρτα SIM, προκειμένου να καταστεί δυνατή η παροχή της Υπηρεσίας.» 

Όμως εγώ ουδέποτε θυμάμαι να ζήτησα Router - σίγουρα ότι μου στείλατε το σωστό συμβόλαιο προς υπογραφή;
Κάπου εκεί η «υπεύθυνη» τα παρατάει – η Vodafone όμως όχι!
Με παίρνει τηλ. άλλη «υπεύθυνη». Της εξηγώ. 
Προσπαθεί να με πείσει με την δικαιολογία ότι : « είναι απλά ένα τυποποιημένο συμβόλαιο για πολλές χρήσεις» - για κάθε νόσο και κάθε μαλακιά , θα πρόσθετα εγώ…
Ναι αλλά μετά θα μου λέτε:« υπόγραψες» της απαντώ.
Περίμενε μου λέει να ρωτήσω εάν μπορούν να απαλείφουν κάποιοι όροι.
Από εκεί και ύστερα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση που λένε και στο χωριό μου.
Και ακόμα περιμένω…

(Περεταίρω πληροφορίες με όλα τα στοιχεία, ανταλαγη email κ.λ.π.  στην διάθεση οποιοδήποτε υπευθήνου ή δημόσιας ελενκτικής  αρχής - ακούει κανείς :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> χρέωση ιντερνετ εάν τελειώσει το πακετο


2) χρέωση ιντερνετ εάν τελειώσει το πακετο

2000 ευρώ τα 200 GB !!!!
(έχω το συμβόλαιο....)

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναπάντητο το ερώτημα.
> Το έχω θέσει 2 φορές παραπάνω και 1 εσύ.
> Απ όσα έχουν ειπωθεί το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι, αν δεν υπάρχει κόφτης μετά τα GB που σου δίνουν (είχες κάνει αναφορά και σε αυτό),
> ότι καταναλώσεις από εκεί και πέρα σου τα χρεώνουν με κάποιο τιμολόγιο (δεν το έχω βρει πουθενά).


0,10 λεπτα το MB

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. ας μας πει και ο GregoirX23 τι νομίζει για αυτά..
αλλά λένε πουθενά ότι η υπηρεσία είναι χωρίς κάποιο "συμβόλαιο" ??  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Βσκ ξέχασα να βάλω το πακέτο για 1 ημέρα και μου έφαγε το υπόλοιπο των γίγα.. Κρίμα τα γίγα που είχα μαζέψει.. Αλλά υγεία...


btw
Εγώ 2 φορές σε κάτι χρόνια που μου ξέφυγε για μία μέρα η ανανέωση στο καρτοκινητό και έχασα κάμποσα λεφτά μίλησα μαζί τους και μου τα επιστρέψανε..

Και GB μου δώσανε κάποια άλλη φορά.. δεν θυμάμαι τι είχε γίνει..
(Δεν είχε σχέση με το σταθερό)

----------


## jap

@pan100: Δίκιο έχεις για την ανικανότητα και την ασυνεννοησία της vodafone. Τόσα χρόνια, όσες φορές έχω αποπειραθεί να πάρω κάποια υπηρεσία τους κάτι έχει πάει στραβά. Για αυτό το λόγο δεν περνάω ούτε απέξω, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο συμφέρει (υπό όρους πάντα). Προσωπικά το πήρα σε μικρό κατάστημα franchise επιμένοντας ξανά και ξανά ότι έπρεπε να μου το δώσουν χωρίς συσκευή, χωρίς να τους πληρώσω για να μου ρυθμίσουν την SIM (!!!). Το τι αρλούμπες μου έλεγαν οι πωλητές δεν χρειάζεται να τις αναφέρω, θα έχετε ακούσει κι εσείς από τους 'guru' της vodafone στα διάφορα μαγαζάκια. Θα περίμενα δύο χρόνια μετά να έχουν μάθει τα βασικά για το on the spot.

Κατά τα άλλα, μπορούσες απλά να πας σε ένα άλλο κοντινό κατάστημα. Αν δεν θες, συμβόλαια με εταιρείες κινητής πλέον συνεννοείσαι και στα στέλνουν και τα επιστρέφεις ηλεκτρονικά ή δηλώνεις μέσω email ότι συμφωνείς. Αν στεκόμασταν στις διαδικασίες και στα ψιλά γράμματα δεν θα έπρεπε κανείς μας να παίρνει τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες, τραπεζικά δάνεια κ.λπ. Και ναι, τα συμβόλαια τα διαβάζουμε και αν κάτι δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε δεν υπογράφουμε. Μου έχει τύχει να πάω σε τράπεζα να υπογράψω σύμβαση και έλεγε διαφορετικά από αυτά που είχα συμφωνήσει και μιλάμε για τους βασικούς όρους, όχι τα ψιλά γράμματα.

Εκεί που έχεις άδικο είναι με τις χρεώσεις, ο όρος υπάρχει γιατί όπως σου είπαν είναι συμβόλαιο πασπαρτού, για το on the spot (όπως και για όλα τα προγράμματα αποκλειστικά για internet αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν ενεργοποιείται ποτέ αυτός ο όρος αφού σου 'κόβουν' τη σύνδεση όταν δεν έχεις αγορασμένο πακέτο.

----------


## Iris07

Σε καταστήματα μου έχουν τύχει και μένα κάποια "στραβά" με πωλητές, αλλά όχι κάτι πολύ ιδιαίτερο..

Απλά χρειάζεται να είσαι ενημερωμένος γι' αυτό που θες και τι θα πεις με τον πωλητή.
Ή τους τα δείχνεις στην οθόνη τους ή τους τα πάω και τυπωμένα..  :Cool: 

Αν δεν καταλαβαίνει φεύγω.. 
γενικά δεν θέλω να το κουράζω με μεγάλες συζητήσεις..  :Cool: 

Παλιότερα που πήγαινα πιο συχνά σε καταστήματα "στάμπαρα" με ποιους πωλητές μπορείς να μιλήσεις σωστά και καλά..  :Very Happy: 
Μία φορά μάλιστα η προϊσταμένη του καταστήματος τα "έψαλε" στον πωλητή επειδή δεν έκανε τo σωστό/τυπικό πράγμα που έπρεπε να κάνει..  :Cool: 

Αντίθετα στην εξυπηρέτηση μέσω τηλεφωνου δεν είχα ποτέ κάνενα πρόβλημα και είχα πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση πάντα θα έλεγα..

Και στα συμβόλαια και στις προσφορές.
(Ακόμη και μία φορά που λόγω κολλήματος είχε γίνει διπλή χρέωση σε κάποια ανανέωση αμέσως δώσανε το αίτημα μου στο κατάλληλο τμήμα για επιστροφή των χρημάτων.)

----------


## GregoirX23

Εγώ έχω πάρει 2 σιμ σκέτες χωρίς ρουτερ από τη σελίδα της βοντα, τις έφερε κουριερ κ όλα μια χαρά.. 
Σου στέλνουν τα σχετικά στο mail Η τα κατεβάζεις μέσω της σελίδας, δε θυμάμαι τώρα, τα υπογράφεις κ τα στέλνεις πίσω με mail Η μέσω της σελίδας φορτώνεις τα σχετικά αρχεία.. 
Τα έγγραφα γίνονται όλα ηλεκτρονικά μέσω φόρμας της σελίδας.. Υπογραφές, ταυτότητα, αφμ κλπ κλπ.. 
Φέρνει ο κουριερ τη κάρτα μόνο και οκ.. 
Τη δεύτερη φορά αντιμετώπισα μόνο ένα θεματάκι γιατί μου έφεραν τη κάρτα γρήγορα πριν επεξεργαστούν τα χαρτιά και άργησε να ενεργοποιηθεί μερικές ημέρες.. 
Αυτό που λες για το: Xρέωση Internet μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜB's 0,10 λεπτά το ΜΒ. 
Δε νομίζω να ισχύει, ούτε το γράφει στο συμβόλαιο.. Εμένα όταν τελειώσει το πακέτο κόβεται το ίντερνετ. 
Συμβόλαιο είναι θεωρητικά η υπηρεσία.. Με μηδενικό πάγιο και χωρίς χρονική δέσμευση.. 
https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/intern...-sim/c-200128/
https://www.vodafone.gr/combo/?planS...=1654261609170

----------

